# Hammersmith Hospital Part 13



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home ladies..........................  happy chatting


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Where is everybody? 
Rosa, how was ec on Monday , I guess today is ET ? hope everything is going wonderful for you 
Future mummy


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm here Rosa. Hi to everyone


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

I'm here too, just don't have anything too exciting to say       

Hugs to all,

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi.. Thank you everyone for thinking of me, I haven't been able to get on FF since saturday.  My egg collection went smoothly, I got 10 eggs this time, seven fertilized and I ended up with 5 embryos.  Second time round is so much easier.. I was expecting the worse as last time I ended up with 3 average embryos, couldn't stop crying whilst they were doing the transfer and got a bfn. This time I managed 1 good, 2 x avg plus and 2 avg.  Hammersmith also allowed me to put back 3 emb as I've just reached that big 40. 

I'm feeling a bit guilty as I can't bring myself to sit around and do nothing. I've already driven to the shops today to get some more vitamins and bought some other bits, nothing heavy and I didn't rush around.. was a bit like an old woman.  

I'm off to find the last three days worth of Hammersmith chat, so I can catch up on all your news.

Bye for now.
Nadia


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Rosa well done on EC and ET. Great result . After my second IVF I watched the whole series of Desperate Housewives back to back. Felt like one by the end but at least it kept me out of mischief. Don't feel guilty about taking it easy you deserve it. 
Hi to everyone else.Cheery, Wendy,Betty , Vicky ,Shamrock -how are the Hammersmith boys ?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Nadia, 

great to hear everything went well. Congratulations on getting such good results.When you say it was easier second time around, in which way? I am contemplating having second IVF in 2 or 3 months, privately and don't know yet where to choose, HH or ARGC. 
Decisions, decisions.
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

*blast or no blast*

Hi girls,

I saw dr Lavery this morning and was very impressed.
I had a million questions and some, and he listened and replied to everyone of them.
I , of course mentionned the blastocyst stage versus the day 2 transfer.
He said that day 2 and day 3 make no difference. 
Blastocysts have been done at the hammersmith for several years but not automatically.
As my results were good in terms of eggs quality and number 8 eggs and 6 fertilized, he agreed it was agood idea to try blastocyst.
However , we have to keep an open mind for a last minute change of plan: 
If this time we have the same amount of eggs follies and embryos , or more, then it is fine to let them grow and divide to a blastocyst stage and then have et at day 5. The more embryos we have the better as when the embryos are let to divide, some don't make it and only the strongest one make it to blastocysts. So in a way better as the best embryos are in the womb.

However it has been discussed that embryos may not grow or multiply their cell to blastocysts outside the womb because they don't like beeing outside the womb as much as inside. So possible that 2 day embryos may make it if tranfered to womb on day 2, but will not make it to blastocysts outside womb.

So we agreed to do the blastocyst stage, and they get a special growth medium ( a sort of culture I suppose) from america, to have ready to put embryos in to facilitate and help the blastocyst stage ( costs an extra 500£ privately at HH) . They will monitor them very closely, and if they see all the embryos are startingto crack or not developping as well after a while , will call me immdiately to have transfer immediately, to still give them a chance to thrive in the womb ( I like that idea that they are keeping the options open).

Also if say there are 3 embryos or 4 that go to blast then 1 or 2 may be frozen with better chance of success as many cells.

I am very happy to stay on the short protocol as he said it worked well for me and gave the results they wanted. No down regging for me!

I feel lighter now, as in a way a page is turned and I have a plan B and I can now look forward!
Have a nice week end girls,
Future Mummy


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi

Second time around my expectations were lower for egg quality and number and I knew what to expect at every stage, so I was much calmer.

I'm with Dr Trew and he wasn't prepared to go to blasts with my embryo's due to my age and the egg quality. I'm not sure if I'm mistaken but I've read on FF that some people freeze some embryos on day 2 leave the reast to blast just incase they don't make it to day 5.. Also can you freeze blasts? 

Is there anyone else on their 2 week wait?

Nadia


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi roza, 
I am 40 and dr Lavery was happy with recommending the blast, as I had good grade eggs.You can freeze Blastocysts.

yes I understand you can freeze at different phases, but make the whole thing more complicated as you then need a lot of follies. 
I have 3 frosties at HH for time beeing, and I will enquire about possible various stage freezing, if I get lucky enough to get enough eggs.
If I have 6 fertilized embryos out of 8 eggs like last time , I might not be able to have the option of freezing and do blastocysts.
It does get complicated!
Future Mummy


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

A very interesting post Future Mummy. Did they say when you would be able to start the cycle? Was anything mentioned about the discounted IVF cycle they are offering testing a new drug?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Bilba, 
I can start as soon as I have had 3 cycles ( because I am paying for this round of IVF) , so about 3 months after bleeding when I tested BNF. I might leave it for 4 cycles ( to give my ovaries a good chance to "heal" and relax and complete a good accupuncture program).So I can organise it from end of january, and have my short coordination day at the beginning of January when they give the drugs. 
They did not mention studies , but that is only mentionned at coordination if it is, but Dr lavery said that it was a very interesting study and by January they will have started the study. So I would not be offered to participate. However they do different kind of studies , it is possible they start a new one at that time although he did not say that . I am not sure how they decide who is and who is not on a studdy. We will see. However if you participate in a study , you still have to pay for the IVF , it is some of the drugs that are discounted as far as I understand,( which still make a difference!).To be honest I am not sure what the price would be. Maybe if somebody on this thread has been on a study they could give an idea on how much the discount is and on what? 
Future Mummy

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Almamay, it is nice to hear from you.Have you decided what is the next thing you want to do? Are you having a review with a consultant to decide what to do next? Mine was yesterday and helped.
Hope you feel better soon. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi again everyone

Future Mummy... I paid half price for the Drugs on the LH study ( was not using the additional LH drug) and I was on 300 gonal f a day.. The drugs came to £550.

Almamay, I'm sorry you had bad news again.. have you read the article in last weeks new scientist about using pgd and testing for the strongest embryo this has improved success rate to 80%.There's a thread in the with the whole article inthe IVF General Chit Chat..

I'm having a bit of a bad time.. my time to moan..sorry.... After egg transfer I eat a whole bowl of sweet chestnuts which I collected from Bracknell forest... anyway the next morning half of my bottom lower lip started to swell, by friday at the doctors my top lip had started to swell..They just told me to use bonjella.. Now sunday morning, it's still getting worse over half my top lip is swolllen as well as my bottom lip with lovely white blisters, I've got swollen glands on one side and can't eat or drink.  Feeling very sorry for myself and may take myself down to the hospital for a second oppinion.  I also am not sure if my body is trying to cope with  some sort of infection then how are my embies going to stick!!!   
nadia


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi..again

Went to the hospital, the doctor said it was a virus, hopfully just herpes simplex.. but if it spreads across my face    it may be shingles...just had a look at the web for photos and none of them seem to match but I'm using the cold sore ointment she gave me. Trying to be positive and ring Daniel, maybe accupuncture will sort it out.   

Almamay, with your experience of blasts, have they only used good grade embryos for blasts or have they ever used Ave embryos?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rosa,  

Never heard about a virus such as herpex giving such a swelling. But the doc knows best of course . However ( and that I know for sure) , shingles appear only on one side of the face or body ( well, one in 1000 may be on both side but so rare) . Rosa, if you ever develop itchy eyes, or painful eyes, run to the er though. My mum had shingles around one eye, and if she had not gone to the eye hospital within 24 hours her eye would have been in real trouble. It can be either very painful or very itchy. She was given a special cream, and was in near agony for a week but it went away 100% never came back , and her eye is as good as new.
I am sure this is not what you have otherwise your eye would hurt, but when you mentionned shingles I immediately reacted, remembering what the doc told my mum.
Take care,
Future Mummy


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Future mummy.. Thanks for the info..will keep a check on the eyes.. a bit scary though..  

I do keep thinking that at least its taking my mind off the tww.. had a panic today and thought I'd forgotton my progesterone yesterday.. had to count the pack about 3 times...  

bye for now..


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Rosa, 
Sorry did not mean to worry you with the eye stuff. I guess the name shingles makes me jump after what happened to my mum. 
I am sure you are fine otherwise it would have already been diagnosed. 

When I was on cyclogest , I was like you counting it all the time  
Take care 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I have managed to find you... ..

Hope you dont mind me butting in.

We are thinking of going to HH for our next cycle (maybe in March/April).  Looking for information on this hospital in particular and their treatment of you as a patient.  My previous clinic havent even followed up after my recent mmc - even though I left them a message, and my GP phoned them they havent even called back or anything.  So we are going to try somewhere else!!!

Quick overview of us

Me 37 DP 42  
ICSI 1 Oct 05 cancelled before transfer (failure to divide)
ICSI 2 Apr 06 cancelled due to down regulation failure
ICSI 3 Sept 06 (short protocol, no down reg required) BFP 29 Sept.  Saw baby's hb at 7w5d.  At 9w4d (Nov 5) saw no hb on scan- missed miscarriage confirmed baby died at 8.5 weeks. ERPC (D&C) performed 6 Nov.

As I said. Looking to try again after the new year.  Have been recommended HH by DPs colleague who knows Mr Tsew personally.

Would love any information to help me think positive or regarding how you feel you are kept informed (or not) and advised on certain things (or not) by consultants at HH.

Thanks

Jo


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Jo
I personally think HH is pretty good. Once you are in the system and cycling you dont really see the Consultants. The Drs and nurses you see on a day to day basis are on the whole friendly and information but you often do need to ask the doctors questions to get the info on what is happening to you, but they always provide it when asked.
On my review with my Conulstant Mr Lavery after my m/c I asked for the m/c panel tests and got them without question. If I had been an NHS cycler I think it would have been a different matter though.
If you are private dont expect the niceties of other private clincis, its an NHS teaching hospital and always busy, and private patietns get the same service as NHS when you are cycling. 

Anyway, best of luck wherever you decide to go

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jo - I can't believe how badly your previous clinic have treated you, I'm not surprised you want to move.  I have been very happy with my treatment at Hammersmith.  I found Mr Trew very easy to talk to and he explained things in a clear way.  As Helen has said you do need to push some of the doctors for more info during a cycle but I have never felt that I've been kept in the dark about my treatment.  I had a mc in March and was completely devastated.  I found the counsellors at HH very helpful.  Let us know how you get on. 

Rosa - I hope you're feeling better, thinking of you during the 2ww 

Katie - I've been thinking of you alot over the last few weeks.  Do the Warsaw clinic do a review with you?

Helen - how are things with you?

I had my scan yesterday and it looks like we have another member for the HH football team!  I'm beginning to wonder if HH only do boys!!!! 

Hope everyone else is well

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Helen and Scooter thank you for your comments.

My previous clinic (private) offered counselling and I had one session after my second ICSI failed.  However, her way of counselling involved tapping parts of my body and chanting it wasnt my fault.  To be honest I didnt think this would help this time...

I don't mind busy hospitals and I am more than happy for NHS patients to get the same care as private....I was just wondering what they are like if you have had previous attempts and a mc.  I am happy to see you at least had a review...!  Seems I have been dropped by my previous one (I guess they did their bit...got me to the 7.5w scan etc).....

Hope you dont mind me asking but did you both naturally mc or have to have an ERPC?  How long were you told to wait between your mc and trying again? Did they come back with any info re possible reasons for mc that you think would be helpful- I know everyone is different but you know what I mean.  One good thing is that, although this was my first pgy the hospital who did the ERPC have agreed to do an analysis for us to see if there is anything they can gauge.  Its gonna take 6 weeks to come back but worth it if we only find out the sex....(I really want to know this for some reason). Unfortunately I now have a water infection and I am wondering if I will EVER be fit enough to cycle again....!!!



Look forward to getting to know you all better...

Anyone here not cycling at the moment?  Anyone planning on cycling at the same time as me (Maybe March/April?) Catch you all soon

And again thanks

(Hoping to be able to post on nicer topics soon- sorry!!!)


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Jo
My m/c was natural and very early at 5w, so there wasnt a reason for it apart from the usual... something wrong with the embryo so nature did the best thing etc etc. We had to wait 3 AFs until the next cycle, so the m/c was 1, then a natural 2nd and on the 3rd we started a new cycle on Day 2 of that AF. 

scooter, what lovely news, congratulations!

Rosa, how are things?

Helen


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Jo,

I would definitely recommend HH.  I've had two ICSI miscarriages, one at 7 weeks and one at 9 weeks.  I didn't have follow up reviews, I just had to wait for 3 periods and started again.  I did however phone my consultant, Dr. Magara (who has since retired) after the 2nd m/c and asked to have tests done at the multiple miscarriage clinic at St. Marys.  He got straight in touch with Lesley Regan and I had an appointment about 3 months later.  Had all the tests and they told me next time around I'd have to take aspirin once I became pregnant and that's what I'm doing now.  All the staff are very friendly and I agree that private patients are treated in exactly the same way as NHS patients. 

Good luck

Michelle


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for your comments.

It seems that 3 months is a good idea to wait (this takes us to Feb but we are godparents at my niece's Christening that month so I guess we will wait for March).

Just a quick comment/question (may be TMI if so sorry)- once the physical side of the m/c is out of the way  and we can resume "relations" as it were I am guessing I dont need to be taking any precautions!  People keep telling me stories of people having natural pgy after an ERPC (even if you had fertility issues before and had IVF/ICSI) but I am yet to find hard evidence of one case where this has happened.....Is the 3 month wait due to the hormones we have to take etc? One of my main issues was a blocked tube and I am stupidly thinking they may have cleared this out....mind you I think (dont know) also that I have a problem with egg quality but my clinic were not that forthcoming with info!!

Michelle so sorry to hear of your ICSI m/cs.  My previous clinic had me on "baby" aspirin from the day of transfer as well as progesterone.  This is standard practice with them.  I am a little confused on your post...are you saying you didnt have follow up reviews at HH as others seem to have had? 

I must admit seeing timescales of 3 months, 3 cycles, seems a hell of a long way in the future.....is it right to feel like you want to try again NOW??!!


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry for the confusion.. No I didn't have follow up reviews after both m/c's.  I know you have a review if it's a failed tx cycle.  I didn't ask for follow-up reviews but I'm sure I could have had them if I was willing to pay.. I think the consultants cannot explain why we m/c, it's just nature.. I know if it happens more then three times then they will do further investigations.  I didn't want to wait for 3 m/c's so I told my consultant that I wouldn't have another ICSI tx unless I was sent to the multiple m/c clinic for blood tests.

Michelle


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Jo

My mc happened naturally, I was told at my 2nd scan that there was no heartbeat and I miscarried 3 days later.  I didn't have a review as I was just wanted to get on and try again.  I also had to wait 3 cycles.  I think this wait is to allow your body time to recover.  We didn't use any precautions leading up to treatment because I always lived in hope that it would happen naturally.  I can completey understand how you feel wanting to try again straight away and yes 3 months does seem like a long time but personally I really needed that time to try and recover mentally and physically.  I started my second ICSI in the New Year and it was nice to be able to relax a little over the Christams period, have a drink etc even though I found last Christmas particularly hard emotions wise.  I'm sure the time will come round quickly for you.

Michelle - wow I can't believe you are 20 weeks already!  Is everything going well?

Scooter


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Scooter,

I can't believe it myself, the time is just flying by..  I'm looking forward to my scan on 27th November because it's been ages since I've seen bubs.  How are you doing?

Michelle


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

Alert - Little baby update from me.

Seems I was a bit premature with my last post!

We had a 27 week 4d scan yesterday which was quite amazing. Really surprised as at the 20 week scan the sonographer was 99% sure we were having a girl. Well now we are having a boy!!!  I couldn't stop laughing  A sex change already! Good grief, obv we are still very excited though.  Back to the drawing board for names and all those pink baby grows! 

Apparently it is highly unusual for them to get it wrong at 20 weeks.

Must be the Hammersmith Boys Spell!    

How many is that going to be??

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Love,
Clairol.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Congrats Clairol,       I'm begining to think we're going to have a football team before long!!!     

On another note, does anyone have the email address for the clinic, or specifically Mr Trew?  I'd really appreciate it.

Everything here is just dandy. Will celebrated his 6 month birthday today     it's gone so quickly!!! I just hope that we can all say the same thing before too long.

Love and luck to all...

Cheery x

Ps:  Any idea on a meet? still would love to put some faces to names


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations, boys are wonderful....

Jo...I had mc investigations at Hammersmith hospital and got my initial appointment within 3 weeks of my gp referring me. the clinic is under Mr Bennet, I've been told they work alongside Pro. Regan at St Mary's but their waiting list is shorter. It may be worth speaking with your gp and get tests done before your next cycle.

I think I've got bad news... I started spotting last night, quite dark and that was day 9 post transfer so it's prob too late for implantation spotting.  I'm also getting pains above the belly button area so AF is near.. feeling quite desparate at the moment.. feel my life has been on hold  for the last 3 years and not sure what to do now.. the course I want to do won't allow me to take exams if I'm pregnant and I spend any spare money on the accupuncture, so do I carry on trying for a child for another year or give it all up and do the course - I can't do both and I almost feel that if I do give up trying for another child and do the course I'll fall pregnant!!!

Sorry to moan.
Nadia


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Nadia.

Sorry to hear you are spotting.  I had this on three occasions before my mc (and even before we saw the heartbeat) but my friend on my other IVF board (mostly americans) also has had it and is still very much pg.  People kept telling me as long as it was dark it was not a problem and I have heard many people say they got it and went full term etc.  The hospital gave me the impression (though didn't say so in so many words) that mine wasnt actually linked to the mc...I am keeping everything crossed for you. I am sorry to see you have suffered mc in the past and hope that this has a happier outcome for you  

Thanks for your comments- I hope you dont mind me asking....what tests do you think I need to ask the GP for at this stage?  I am not sure they will do anything different for me as it was the first time I had fell pg (although the hospital have been great in than they sent off "everything" for analysis....even though they only do this usually for recurrent mc....Dont know if we will find anything out but its worth a shot....)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Cheery, dr Trew's reception or sec number is 0208 383 23 72.

Nadia, sorry sweetie that you are feeling down. It is not over yet. brown blood spotting could be late inplantation( it is not too late for it at all, it can occuruntil day 12). Besides many girls having BFP had continous spotting during 2ww and some bleed even after BFP. So try not to analyse too much ( even though I was doing it too  ) every girl is different with their symptoms. As for the cramps once again it can be anything. The only reason I knew mine was a BFP before due date is that 3 days before I had the proper heavy bleed of the period ( a nasty one at that). So I'd say you are fine.
Wishing you the best 
everybody else, hope you are having a good week end,
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Nadia, hang in there. I had brown/red heavy spotting on both cycles. So scary but it may not mean the worst, particularly if it is starting on day9 which is good timimg for implantation.
Fingers crossed for you
Helen


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi... Thanks everyone for the positive feedback.. Still no af and feeling a bit more positive today.. Just one more day to go and dp is off to get a pregnancy test to try tonight before he's off for the week on a course.... Went to see a psychic yesterday.. she keeps telling me that I'll be preg in 4 months..( since feb?!!) she said it's not over yet and preg.. came up as imminent...even if it's rubbish it keeps you going and positive.. anyway I'll know definately tomorrow.  Sorry yesterday's message was such a downer..

Nadia


----------



## bilba. (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds promising Nadia, I have my fingers crossed for you.

Helen, nice to hear from you, glad to see you are progressing along nicely with your pregnancy.

Clariol, wonderful news to hear you are having a baby boy. It must make things seem a lot more real now.

I have my review appointment at the Hammersmith on Wednesday, however, after reading a few posts maybe I do not need to attend a review appointment as I did not have a negative cycle? Are reviews only for negative cycles? Gonna feel a bit silly turning up for an appointment which I didn't need to attend. We want to try with the Hammersmith again, maybe I should just wait for my pre-cycle consultation. I have a few questions but I'm sure I can discuss them at that consultation. 

Alison


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Alison if I was you I would definitely go for the consultation. Its the only chance to see your consultant make the most of it. The co-ordination will be with a nurse. Good luck


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Nadia, how did the test go??


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Just to let you know I went to my GP today and asked him to refer me to HH.  He is going to write to Geoffrey Trew. We just need to make an appointment.

Two annoying things I found out today though are that Harrow and Brent PCT are now only funding 1 IVF cycle.  I have had 3 private (one cancelled though early on) and have used NHS for the drug prescriptions only on the 2 full cycles saving us up to £1500 each time.  Now my GP is having to see if they will fund one more set of drugs.....Dont know if me having had a mmc with the third attempt will stand in my favour with the "money" board or not...

Also, supposedly, we cannot get the notes from the previous clinic as they are PRIVATE to that hospital.  Hmmm seems a bit odd to me.  Means we start from the beginning again I guess.

So basically will probably be joining HH girls fully hopefully some time after the New Year!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry not posted for so long but still reading about you all and hoping for more success on this thread.

EBW1969 - you and your DH can get your records by making a Data Protection Act request - they can charge you a fee of up to £50 but cant refuse unless disclosure is likely to cause you or someone else serious mental or physical harm. You need to both make the request as the records will have personal data on you both.

Alison - Zora is right - go to the review  - the coordination appts aren't very illuminating from a medical point of view.

Nadia - hope things went well today.

Clairol - another boy hiding his tackle! Congrats!!

Hello everyone else. Will catch up properly soon promise.  

Love
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Betty been trying to work that out all day...Funny thing is I have a job interview tomorrow and the DPA is something I have to know about.  Been trying to decipher the Act all day for the job related stuff and then moved on to a personal search!!! Was having problems finding anything in relation to private medical records (found confirmation you could make a request for NHS info and ended up emailing the patients association for clarification...).

Now I must apologise for still being somewhat selfish on here as my posts seem to be mostly self related  I guess I may be just a bit information crazy due to my recent mmc.....very sorry. I havent got to know you all yet as there is an awful lot of stuff on here to try and work out whos where with what on their treatment.  Anyone want to give me a quick "introduction overview?" That may not be practical so I think I may have to sit here at the weekend and go through the posts and write some notes or something!!!!


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

HI..

Sorry this has taken me a few days.. but as expected my AF arrived full force on Sunday night... then I got the news that I did have some preg hormones and I have to go back for another blood test.. but when I asked what the hormone level was I had to laugh... 2!!!  I was told that something stuck and then either died or something?? so I suppose that the psychic may have been on to something....I'm going to try and not think about babies for a few months.. which is impossible as it's so totally all consuming.. trying to meditate and find some peace...

good luck anyone on a cycle.
Nadia


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news Nadia. Hope you AF is not to tricky and you have a good rest. That sounds a good idea to have a break over Christmas time, hopefully lots of distractions, parties, nice food etc.
Best wishes
Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Nadia - so sorry to hear your news. The docs always regard the presence of any pregnancy hormone as a good sign so try and take some positives from this cycle - very hard I know. Hope the meditation is a solace.

EBW - you not knowing who is where on a cycle is my fault. I do the updating of the hall of fame. I have let it slip since Zac was born nearly 5 weeks ago now so lots of people aren't on it yet and the rest is very out of date.  I will copy it below and if people could let me have updates then I can get it back in shape. And if anyone wants to take over let me know!!
Bettyx

Our Hall of Fame! 23 November – horribly out of date though – please give me updates! - 
      

LADIES IN A CYCLE                     

Anyone cycling??

LADIES IN 2WW         



LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT         

EarthAngel – back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sarah (dsmlink)  - starts FET mid-October
Ants  - starts October
Sibbers - starts December
Midlands lass (Jen) – starting December/January
Rooth – starting again January
Kaz – starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
Future Mummy – deciding where to cycle in next few months
Katie (Alma May) - hysteroscopy in Dec and another fresh cycle in Jan in Warsaw
EBW1969 (Jo) – planning cycle March/April 2007

BIG EVENTS    



FOLLOW UPS    

Meila -  Review with Mr T?
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
RR – review 26 September
Pooks –review with Mr T 12 September - further scan in November
Fiona – review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba – review 22 November
Nadia (Rosa D)

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY    

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping -  next step? 
Zora -  Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia)  - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Sho (Sarah) -  moving to Woking for treatment in the Autumn
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?  


MUMMIES TO BE       
Nicolah -  
RachaelJ -  13 September
ThackM (Michelle) – 12 week scan 22 September
Macca – natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July
Clairol - EDD 11 Feb 07 
Scooter -  EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
Helen (Mrs GG) – EDD June 07

HH MUMMIES  
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) – mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Vicky – mummy to Sam born 8 October
Shamrock – mummy to Edward born 5 October
Betty M – mummy to Zac born 20 Oct

WHERE ARE YOU – LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis - 1st IVF
Poochie (Vicki) 
KellyWhitt
Beetle 
Julie-Anne 
Nina 

HH GET TOGETHER  
Date: Need a new date! December?


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Betty
hope you, Zac and the rest of the family are doing well.  Im impressed to see you on here and updating the hall of fame - you must be very busy! 

Sorry i havent posted for so long but just thought id give you my update:
FET on 14th.  Both frosties survived amazingly.  Testing on 27th.  AF pains since Saturday and getting stronger today... just praying that they dont come to anything....  surely i must be due some luck on 5th attempt??!! 

Nadia so sorry to hear your news  
Hope everyone else ok, sorry ive been so poor at keeping up 
Wishing you all lots of luck 
Sarah
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

i have got my fingers crossed for you Sarah. How fantastic that they both made the defrosting  Helen


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks Betty for doing the hall of fame. It must have been hard to find the time!
I've not been posting for ages but have been reading all your posts to keep up dated.
I noticed i'm still on the list for a new treatment in oct. This didn't happen as i am 9 weeks pregnant  
I got discharged from HH with a spontantious pregancy letter for my GP. Still totally in shock after trying for over 3 years and just waiting for the 12 week scan.

I will continue to read all your posts as i still feel part of the Hammersmith Girls 

Take care

Ants


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Betty - nice to have you back!  Could you please update my details, my 22 week scan is 27th November.

I hope everything is going well with you?

Michelle


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Nadia, really sorry to hear your news, hope you are looking after yourself.  Looking at your signature you have been so unlucky.

    

Sarah, got everything crossed for you, not long to test. Sending implantation vibes, should all be happening soon. Must be a good sign that you have stong health embies that they both survived the thaw. 

Hello everyone else.....   

Clairol.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Betty, I bumped into Meila on another board. She is in the middle of a 2ww with her frosties at the mo. I think found it quite tough after the last cycle and took a break. I think she still pops in to catch up on us all, so good luck Meila!


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi.

Just thought I'd join all the "old timers" who are making appearances today.

First of all, big congratulations to Betty, Vicky and Shamrock on your new arrivals.  I hope you're all coping ok and enjoying motherhood!  Also congrats to Helen, Rachael, Ants and all the other mummies-to-be.  I must apologise for not having wished you all well sooner but since my cancelled cycle in July I've been feeling quite down and not really able to cope with the positive stories so have been on FF much more infrequently.  I hope you understand (although I know it's completely crap of me to be so unsupportive).

Hi to all the new girls.  I'm sure you'll find everyone on here very helpful and caring - I know I certainly have.

Nadia - I'm sorry to hear your news.  I had a bio-chemical pregnancy back in March.  I would reiterate what Betty said, I know you will be feeling devastated but Mr Trew did tell me that a positive, no matter how short lived, is a good thing for future cycles.

Sarah - I had my FET on 14 November too!  Were you there at around 11 ish?  I ask because DH and I arrived first and when we were taken through there was only one other couple with us.  Was that you?  Keeping my fingers crossed that this will be your time!

Quick update from me - I've also had a frozen cycle (4 embies defrosted and survived the thaw (HH must be doing something right!), all divided and had one 3 cell and one 4 cell put back on the same day as Sarah).  I'm testing on 26th but as that's a Sunday, won't get the call until the Monday afternoon.  The transfer didn't go very smoothly and have had quite strong AF pains since then but so far no bleeding  .  I really want to get to the test date this time without the dreaded AF turning up.  The past week or so has passed in slow motion, with much time spent knicker checking and twinge analysing (I swore I wouldn't but I just can't help it).  Torn between wanting Monday to arrive quickly and not wanting it to arrive at all in case the news isn't good.

Sorry for the lack of more personals - hope to catch up with more of you soon.

Katie - how are you?

Love Miela xxx

PS Helen, just seen the post you sneaked in before I got to send this one.  Thanks for keeping me in mind - it really does mean a lot to me (I sent you a PM recently but I think I may have cocked it up so I'm not sure if you ever got it).


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nadia - so sorry to hear your news 

Sarah and Miela - good luck for Monday. It's very nerve wracking waiting to hear if the embies have survived the thaw isn't it?! It sounds as if you've both got some good ones on board. Thinking of you both   

Betty - How is life with your new little family?  I bet your DD adores little Zac

Miche - I hope everything goes well at your scan next week.  I was so nervous, I hardly had any sleep the night before mine. The scan takes quite a long time which is lovely as you get to see so much of your precious baby 

Jo - great news that you've got your appt booked with Mr T. Please don't worry about lots of "me" posts, that's what we are here for!

Ants and Helen - have you both got scans soon?  Hope you are both feeling ok and taking it easy.

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Miela 
Yes that was me and DH on 14th! We arrived a bit late as had been for some acupuncture but  I think we sneaked our ET in before you as my bladder was about to burst!!  We had a 3 cell and a 4 cell put back too.  The 3 cell lost a cell on thawing but did a bit of rapid division before the transfer and made it back to 3 cells again! Lets hope it was a lucky day for us both.  
We have decided to wait til the monday for the blood test as couldnt stand the wait for the results. Just hoping i manage to make an extra day without AF arriving!  Keeping everything crossed for us both x

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes.  Really sorry ive not kept track with everyone.  like Miela, ive been having a bit of downtime from FF as was finding the IF thing all too much. 

Katie, just seen your post.  Thinking of you  .  The new year has got to be your time    

Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I am still getting some side effects although very mild from my oct IVF and particularly ec. I don't have pain anymore but I was reffered to a gastroenterologist by GP because of all my symptoms and because I had one episode of blood in stools( sorry TMI) he said ( saw him on tuesday) that I should be checked with a camera up my back passage. They have to first inject some gaz to see better. I don't have the whole colon exam, but a sigmoidoscopy when they go about 30 cm inside instead of 90. I have been offered a sedation like for ec so should be ok but I am dreading the aftermath!! I have enough wind like that , and just started to get less windy , and now they recharging my body with it. The guy basically said that bleeding once is enough to want to check, as it could be polyps up there that would have to be removed ( they would have been pushed during ec and bled) and to check anyway as could be nothing but better to be sure, as one bleed is too much according to him. I am fine now so was very surprised, but if I don't do it I will always wonder and it will stress me. 
So , tomorrow is D Day . I am a bit stressed about it as you can immagine.
I will also have the result of the MRI I had today of abdomen and pelvis which also shows the womb so I guess it may help knowing if adenomyosis very intense or not, although it is not an MRI of the womb specifically. 
I hate medical stuff and procedures, at least with ec and et it is for the good cause, but here it is like going to the dentist!!

Still I am going for IVF number 2 at the end of jan. Must be mad!! 
Future Mummy


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah - I'm really confused now  .  DH and I arrived at 10 am and I was the first person to have ET done (at 11.40 ish).  At the time there was only one other lady in the bed next to me and she definitely wasn't bursting for the loo (looked FAR too relaxed for that)!  Two couples then arrived later but I didn't see them - perhaps you were one of them??  God this wait is nerve wracking isn't it?  I wanted to go in on the Monday but my DH wants to come with me for the test so I've reluctantly agreed to go in on Sunday.  I really don't know how I'm going to occupy myself for the following 30 hours or so.  Bet I'll be a cow to live with though  .  I'm keeping everything  for you.

Katie - it was good to hear from you.  I'm sorry you're still feeling very low.  I know what you mean about cycling being the only time that you can feel positive about anything.  The in-between times really feel like a waste of precious time to me and I find that very difficult.  I wish you all the best for December and the New Year - I'll be thinking of you  .

Scooter - thanks for the positive vibes.  I'm glad everything is going well with you - what an exciting time!

Future Mummy - good luck for today - I hope it all goes well.

Hi to everyone else.

Miela xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi miela, Yes i was one of the later ones... didnt arrive til 11.30 and then didnt go upstairs til gone 12 so you were probably ready to go home then!  Good luck    .  hope that wait is bearable and brings a positive outcome 

Good luck today future mummy.  Can sympathise with the medical stuff as I had MRI recently.  Feels tough going through all this on top of IF treatments.  thinking of you    

Sarah
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

OMG, nothing for days and then everyone's       So nice to see everyone about again... Although I have to admit I'm very much a lurker rather than a poster!    It seems really weird that we're now on Part 13 when Wendy Woo, the lovely Katie and I started gossiping last year!!! 

It'd be lovely to have a Hammersmith meet don't you think? I've missed the last couple as central London is a real nightmare for me    Any thoughts?  I know the SUPER DUPER 'Betty M' is angling for a date  How do you do it Betty? Especially looking after that gorgeous little man of yours also... I struggle to get out of my PJ's some days   

I see we've got a few cyclers (not of the Raleigh variety   )  large amounts of      and special   to those feeling the strain at the moment. I so hope that your dreams come true sooner rather than later.... and a special   for our lovely AlmaMay  

Anyway, I'm waffling (must be this bucket of Baileys!!!). Thinking of you all... hugs and big time positive thoughts to all.

Cheery and baby Will


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi HH Girls,  

    Gosh its been so quiet on here for ages and now its got very busy while I've been away. Admitidly I've been a bit of a lurker too. Just back from a holiday in Egypt to help numb the pain of getting a year older with still no children in sight. The weather was average 23-24 and sea temp the same so loved being back there. DH spent half the holiday trying to find somewhere to watch the NZ vs.  England Rugby game and not any easy thing to do over there. Anyway great way to get a year older and recharge for the next round of IVF madness.  Got back last night and went to work today which was awful. Why do so many dramas have to happen when you go away?
IVF coordination appointment the 20th Dec and fingers crossed my af will come around 9-10th of Jan when I can start stimming on day 2 as a short antagonist protocol on purergon this time. So pleased NO DR this time and hoping I wont overstimm like last time. But sadly first I need to get this ….. root canal treatment done on Wednesday and feeling very     about it.

I would love to come to a meet if I can and hi to everyone with an extra special lots of positive vibes going to the cycle-rs     

Sorry no time for personals as off to bed but hugs to all.      Just seen the weather on TV and all I can say is yuck!!!!! Have a super weekend,

Julie xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

hello everyone

Great to catch up with lots of news!  

I'm off to HH on monday for co-ord appointment. Hoping that if AF behaves, we'll be starting again early in January!

Just a quick practical question if anyone knows......

I'm self funding this time - do the pharmacy take credit card payments

Would also love to meet up sometime  

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi Rooth

I was a self funder too and yes they do take credit cards... they also allow you to have part prescriptions which mean you don't end up paying for mounds of drugs all at once.

HTH

Cheery x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Rooth,

Looks like we will be cycle buddies at HH as I'm cycling in Jan too. I'm starting to work on trying to have a positive mindset already but not as quick to give up all the    quite yet as it is almost Christmas afterall!

Juliexx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

thanks Cheery - that does help!  Just hoping to spread out the bills a bit....

Julie - yes, I thought we might be cycle buddies when I read your post. I'm doing the long day 2 protocol, so I guess it may take a bit longer?  Not sure what all the different types are! 

Have managed to reduce the amount of   I enjoy to mostly weekends only, and have also cut down on caffeine!! Last time I tried to quite the coffee at the same time as downregging, and my head was very sore! However, with Christmas not far away, I'm not sure I'll be able to continue with such a saintly approach!


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

rooth / Julie-Anne


I am hoping to be starting my first ICSI in dec / jan so just hoping AF doesn't arrive too soon as will have to postpone as HH shuts over xmas. The cycle buddies board is useful, although i find it hard to keep track on too many boards. 

Rooth - i am doing the same protocol as you and am interested if you have done it before.

Also  - a question to those who have done ivf / icsi at HH...how long do people usually stim for...i know we are all different but is it ever shorter than 12 days? (Trying to plan logistics of getting husband over from abroad at the right time!)

Finally, is it a good idea to give up alcohol AND caffine?  I am already planning on not drinking much but not sure i can stretch to no tea too!!!

Thanks

Melia - good luck


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi midlands lass 
In my experince, Stimming can vary from cycle to cycle.  On my first cycle i was ready after 7 days but on subsequent cycles its been 12-14.  Be prepared for the unpredictable is my advice!  
Good luck

Rooth, nice to hear from you, hope you doing ok.  Good luck for Jan.  

Sarah
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

color=orange][/color][/color]

Hi Ladies

This week would have been the birth of my unborn ectopic baby - feeling sad!
It was my second loss in the space of 12 months.

I am doing an IVF cycle at the Hammermith - am on day 4 of stimms and tomorrow I have a scan and blood test - anything I need to know - what are they looking for? - the size of the follicles etc.
Is there any other ladies stimming?

I have found the Hammersmith very vague with their treatment of me and at times they have f....ked up!
I was booked in for an investigative lapascopy which in reality was a sterilization - cancelled the prodedure just before going into theatre only when I questioned them because they had been very vague.

I am under Mr Trew but it was another consultant called Dr Mariadis who did this - when Mr Trew found out he couldn't understand why I was having this procedure and said that I shouldn't have gone ahead with this.

Thank God I was adament when I was not gettng the answers I needed before the operation.
I'm really angry about this and no-one apologised - hmmmm very worrying!

Anyway I hope it was just a one off and that they are more careful from now on but they have been very ok average sometimes uncaring (ie when putting a catheter through my cervix to check cervix before IVF they just said I was having a scan and didn't explain what they were actually doing. When I was in discomfort I asked them if they had put a catheter inside my cervix and they repiled you don't need to know that?

Sorry but it is my body, I need to know everthing, they nearly sterilized me for god's sake the last time!!

I'm not religious but please pray for me girls.

Life is precious and so are we all    

-------------------------------------------------
Me 39 dh 42 - married 2003
Unexplained fertility
1st ectopic 2005 (natural pregancy) lost left tube
2nd ectopic 2006 (1st IUI)
1st IVF cycle


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for that Sarah but now panicing as had not planned for 7 days .. going to have to speak to DH quickly so can see if plans can be changed. Is your 7 days of stimming an unusual thing? If only i had a crystal ball!

Odette - good luck for your visit.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Odette sorry its a tough time for you.  I am today 3 weeks since my missed m/c (9.5 w) was confirmed, tomorrow 3 weeks since my ERPC and also finding things tough at the moment....Really hoping it all works out for you!

I am very upset for you, hearing about the treatment you have had at HH, as if us "Fertility challenged" people havent got enough to deal with.  Also concerns me as I am about to transfer to HH from my previous hosp and have been given Mr Trew's name as the person to go to for what will be my fourth IVF/ICSI .  Your story has scared me tbh...anyone else got any reservations about HH....Especially regarding treatment of people who have had mm/c?

As I am not planning to cycle til probably Feb/Mar/Apr next year (I need to recover from the mmc- I mean I am still bleeding from the ERPC today nearly 3 weeks later) I will keep lurking on here but may not post much as wont have a lot to say I guess!

Sending sticky, babydust vibes to one and all. xxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Midlands lass - I did the same 2 day long protocol for my first cycle back in May/June - let me know if I can help with any questions... I stimmed for 11 days and also had probelms ensuring DH was in the country for EC day!!  It's really difficult planning anything. As to giving up alcohol and caffeine - there seems to be some research out there that it may help, but HH didn't mention it.  I've been seeing a nutritionist and she thought it would be good.

Sarah - good to see you back on here.  Hope that the 2ww is going OK and wishing you a positive outcome this time.

Miela- thinking of you too 

Odette - sorry to hear about your experiences with HH. Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Midlands Lass - sorry didnt mean to panic you.  i think stimming for 7 days is unusual but i think its worthwhile just remembering that things dont always go the way you plan them.  Good luck with it all. 

Odette, sorry to hear of your experiences of HH.  I have always found them a very good hospital - as you can see ive had all my cycles here and wouldnt hesitate in recommending them to others.  In general i have found them good at explaining things to me.  They dont necessarily routinely tell you lots of information about follicles etc.. but will do if you ask.  
Good luck 

Sarah
x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you Sarah and Rooth ... going back to drawing board again with planning...got to have DH there or it would all be a waste of time!!!


----------



## Rosa D (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Midlands Lass..
just wanted to say i stimmed for 12 days first time and 10 days the second.  They called me at 4pm on the friday for egg collection on the monday and my dh had to change his flights..  even if they say it will be mon/tues.. don't believe them untill the phone call.  Also.. i got really stressed with DH moaning about work pressures etc... make sure your dh is around from day 9 to day 14... and tell him not to moan to you as you don't need the added stress..  Good luck and hopefully your dh isn't like mine...
nadia


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

HH is ok and does the job. But unless you ask them questions and are very direct and show you are not going to be taking any s..t, they can be vague, not really caring and not always nice. I am talking about the docs. especially 2 of them, but will not give names. However they have wonderful nurses, a good sonographer , an excellent ivf specialist ( anna) and good cons. The docs do the scans fine, measure the follies , but unless you ask and ask and insist you don't get much info. When I asked about ec to the first doc ( who did the catheter test and did it badly) she said I would be told at ec. I told her I wanted to know straight away , and kept asking, so she finally blurted something out , not giving much away andmade me realise she did not have time. Very impolite. I actually filled in a form to say what I thought was good and what was not. 
You can complain if they really are terrible, but I found that as long as they do the job and that they answer my questions , I don't care too much as the nurses do the pampering and the procedures are done correctly. 
I did request not to have one doc though as I thought I could be in better hands.
My stimming was 11 days. It can be less or more, varies a lot according to one of the nurses. 
My test on Friday went well and I got the all clear. The result of my MRI show the abdomen is fine but adenomyosis confirmed, and they are not sure if cyst or not on ovary.I am not too worried though as all my ultrasound during IVF were cysts free. 
Sometimes they come and go.Besides when they start looking ( MRI, SCAN, LAP, etc,.. they will always find something as nobody is perfect like in the medecine books. I will see a gyneco ( as planned anyway) to get a second opinion but hopefully not a big deal. 
Odette, I can't get over the fact you nearly went for sterilisation instead of lap, by mistake .  Have you made a formal complaint?? 
Have a good week everybody.
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey ladies

Thanks for all the info to update the Hall of Fame.  Will try and post the new one soon.

Odette - I am astonished that your lap had been scheduled as a sterilisation. This kind of mistake should be picked up when you did the consent at the very latest which is well before you go into theatre. A lap is also a standard part of a fertility workup so is an obvious thing to be done - sterilisation (by which I assume you mean having your tubes tied) is clearly not. You should raise this with them formally so they can explain why the two procedures were confused.  I am also surprised that you weren't told a catheter was being inserted - again it is standard procedure to be told what is being done to you (I was told when they checked my cervix) so whoever said you didn't need to know needs to be reminded of the appropriate way to deal with patients.  

EBW - In my experience the doctors and nurses at HH were courteous, professional and helpful throughout my treatment.  They answered questions when asked although they didn't necessarily volunteer details on follicle size/hormone levels - then again I am no doctor/endocrinologist so was not desperate to know in more than general terms of numbers and sizes. Often it is best to communicate with the doctors outside the scan sessions as these are very busy and there just isn't time to spend a long time with each patient. The business is a drawback of being an NHS clinic and not a private one - time is more tight as the cash is not there. The consultants will respond to emails and the doctors will also deal with telephone queries during the day. I think one advantage of HH is that scans are done by drs all of whom specialise in fertility and in many clinics scans are by nurses. The nurses are lovely though and will answer all the questions you might have on procedures etc .

Midlands lass - definitely ditch as much of the caffeine (no choccies either) as possible and alcohol and obviously no smoking. Drink at least 2 litres of water a day too and eat lots of protein in the stimming phase.  All these things may be unscientific but they are things in your control when so much of the process is out of your hands so my view was that I might as well do them! I stimmed for 12 days on each cycle - d/regging was more variable.  The only thing I know is that if there is a super inconvenient day for EC then thats the day it will be!

Miela - hoping the call was good news.

All you Jan cyclers - I take the view cycles starting in Jan are very lucky as both DD and Ds are the results of Jan cycles!

Have a good week everyone.
Betty


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your good luck messages.  We've just had the call and we got a  .  We can't believe it - especially as I've had light brown spotting since Saturday.  Beta levels are 208.  Anyone know whether this is ok?  Trying not to get too excited as our last positive pretty quickly turned into a negative (although our beta levels then were 3.  Hoping and praying that this little one (or two!) decide to stay with us.  One more question - is it normal to have lots of AF type cramps, I'm getting them all the time which is off putting to say the least?

Sarah - I'm really hoping that you got good news today too. 

Miela xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Miela That is FANTASTIC news!!    

Well done you, your levels are fab honey, mine were 95.

Hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy. ENJOY it honey.

Loadsa love and hugs

Wendy 
XxX


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah thinking of you honey!!! Hope your news is good too.


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila, how fantastic! Congratulations. Your HCG level is great, no worries there. Im still getting AF cramps and had spotting just like you, theits frightening I know. Best thing to do is to try and relax (says me who has been in a permenant state of anxiety since go).

Sarah, hope all is well today 

Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Meila - Congratulations    I'm so happy for you.  I don't know what my HCG level was but it sounds as if yours is ok

Sarah - thinking of you 

Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations Meilia... what a result!!!!    ​
So chuffed for another (or indeed 2!?!?) Hammersmith babba!!  Long may the positives continue!

Hugs and  to all,

Cheery and baby Will xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congratulations Miela!!!   208 is a great level - they think anything over 50 is fine. Lily was 44. The higher it is the more chance of twins apparently but thats not always true - my level with Zac was 278 and he is definitely a single but he was a few days ahead on size so poss an early implanter. As Helen says AF cramps are totally normal - I had them for ages and ages.

Here are some links for HCG levels:
http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hpt.html
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html
http://www.betabase.info/

Sarah - thinking of you as well!

bettyx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

I got it wrong - no scan today - only bloods - can't keep up with it all.
Will have my Purgeon raised form 250 to 350.

ladies - what kind of exercise should or shouldn't you do whilst stimming?  

 Congratulations Miela - You must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!! 

Betty - Yes I will raise the issue up with PALS - but I want ot have my tx first otherwisw It would be too stressful and inapropriate to do it now before EC.  And no they didn't mention the catheter - went in today and had to ask for more drugs because they hadn't given me enough to last me either.  The problem has alway been trying to see the consultant - you never can because they are booked 6 months in advance - and so I saw another consultant which obviously Iwon't be doing that again - 

Future mummy - I hear you didn't have such a good time with the catheter either - well at least you knew what they were doing.  Yes I will be making a complaint but after my tx.

Ebw1969 - So sorry to hear about your loss, I really am - sendin you a big hug - please don't let me scare you - it wasn't Mr Trew who gave the orders for cutting my tubes - it was another dr - Mr Trew is the one who said he wouldn't have requested the procedure.

midlands lass/rooth/Sarah - Thanks for your support/kind words.

Will be going to have my stimms scan on Friday.

Love odetteX


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Melia - Well done so pleased for you!!!          

Betty -  OMG ...... no one even mentioned giving up chocolate!!!! My life is now looking REALLY depressing over XMAS! No smoking / alcohol - OK no real problems, no tea / coffee - stretching it a bit but 'do able', no chocolate  Hoping you are joking as i eat some every day and have done for years....I am addicted! BUT, of course, will do anything to help my chances (except eat meat!). Seriously, thank you for the advice.  

....just going now for a quick cry to self and to plan a serious chocolate withdrawal programme...can you get patches for this?

X


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Midlands lass, I confess I flouted the healthy eating rule throughout all my cycles and ate chocolate as per ususal. How about switching to dark chocolate which is better for you and some say quite healthy??!

The only thing I did differently was to increase my protein intake. I had a little anal chart to record how much I was getting as I am a veggie and not a very healthy one so it helped me to keep track.


helen


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Midlands lass, here is my 2 peneth.
I ate a small amount of Green n Blacks.  It's not got so much rubbish in it as other chocolate I think.  I like the milk one. I was concerned about putting on weight, which I did, but there is no point being in such denial that it stresses you out too.  I drank a fair bit of milk (semi-skimmed), as advised afer ET.  I did a bit of walking every day. I had to as I was recovering from back surgery.  Had the odd t and coffee, mainly d-caff. Drunk as much water as I could. The best thing I did was the acupuncture.  It helped me get my head round relaxing and getting my other worries in to context. 
Hope this helps a bit.

Melia, Fingers crossed for your first scan.  Best of luck!!


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Meila, really pleased to hear about your BFP - your levels sound good and from what ive read on the boards AF pains are perfectly normal 

sad news for me im afraid - another BFN.  My hopes were up as this is the first cycle ive managed to get to test day without bleeding but it was not meant to be... think that the extra progesterone with a FET must just be holding things back... 
not sure if this is the end of the road now..  

hope all you jan cyclers have better luck     

Sarah
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

awhhh Sarah, I'm so sorry! Thinking of you! ​
Cheery x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - I had such hopes for you as well - so very very sorry.  Sending you and DH lots of   and thinking of you.
Love
Bettyxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sarah, I was so sorry to read your news. I was hoping this was the one. Its all so randomly unfair.
Sending you and dh my best wishes
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Sarah honey I am so sorry, I really hoped this was the one for you.

Loadsa love and hugs

Wendy


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sarah, can only add my sentiments. It's such a cruel and unfair road.  Wishing you happy times to come, take care of your self.

Clairol.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sarah - I've just read your post.  I'm so sorry for you and your DH .  There is nothing fair about IF but I hope you won't feel that you have come to the end of the road.  Sending you a big   because anything else I say will be completely inadequate.

Miela xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

Thank you so much for your congratulations.

Somehow I'm feeling more anxious than before (if that's possible).  I always imagined that getting a BFP would have me whooping round the room with happiness but after our last experience I'm being cautious with my joy.  I know there's an incredibly long way to go and somehow I don't think I'll believe it until I actually have a baby in my arms.

I hope you don't mind if I ask another "me" question?  Does anyone know whether HH will check whether my betas are rising as they should or will they just do a scan at 6 weeks?

Helen - this spotting thing is a real worrier isn't it?  Sorry if this is TMI but mine is more of a stained discharge - is that the sort of thing that you experienced?  Was yours continuous or did it come and go?

Miela xxx

PS I've consumed more Green & Blacks during the last two weeks than I have done in the past 2 months.  I was soooo much stricter during my previous cycles and it's typical that the one where I really let myself go was the one with the best outcome!

PPS Just wanted to add that, judging by the pictures, HH produces v. good looking little chaps!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila
Just after my +ve hcg I had a heavy bleed and I spoke to one of the Drs who did begrudgingly say that I could go in and have an HCG test done on two seperate days to check it is rising. In the end I decided what would be would be and didnt go. But the option should be there if you are concerned.

Appart from when it was heavy bleeding my spotting sounds like yours, more stained discharge and brown blood that anything else.

I know exactly how you are feeling. After being so carefree and happy with the first BFP in may I found it difficult to think positively this time and i spent my 12weeks thinking negatively to protect DH and I in case something happened. Some people take that attitude to enjoy their BFP whatever happens and I would really like to be that kind of person, but sadly I am more of a cup is half empty girl!!

I hope the next couple of weeks pass quickly.
Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks Helen.  Reading some of the posts on the other boards, it sounds as though some clinics routinely check that betas are rising.  I hate ringing the clinic and sounding completely paranoid (although that's quite true!) so I think I'll probably leave it and see what happens.  When I had the bio-chem back in March, I arranged to have bloods done at my local hospital through the GP.  Sadly, the particularly helpful GP (they seem to be sadly lacking in my surgery) has now moved on and I think I'd get short shrift if I asked any of the others to do the same thing again!

I've got a feeling that the next two weeks are going to feel like two years  

Miela xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila
They couldnt give me an explanation for the spotting or bleeding, just that it happens to some people and to try and get my head around it, and to stop obsessing in the loo or I would do more harm than good infection wise!!. Difficult to though. I guess unless you have a heavy bleed with clots it is likely things will be ok.

Helen


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Meila - I think Dr Talmor told someone - cant remember who now - that around 50% of IVF pregnancies have some spotting/bleeding. Anecdotally from my time on the site I would say that it seems like more than that.  And you are right the next 2 weeks are agonising followed by the next 2 weeks after that etc - I dont think anyone really relaxes till post 12 weeks even if they are trying to enjoy the pregnancy. I cynically bet that most of the clinics who routinely do multiple beta tests charge for bloods separately....

Bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news, sending you a big hug 

Meila - I have only just started to relax and enjoy my pregnancy!  There is always something to worry about and if you're like me you'll then feel guilty about worrying and not enjoying it - a nightmare!!!  I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you and the spotting eases up.

Odette - I've read that you're not meant to do any exercise during stimms, going for a walk etc would be ok but nothing strenous.

Midlands lass - this sounds like a good excuse to eat lots of good quality chocolate! I didn't change my eating habits too much during my last cycle but did try to up my protein intake (I'm also a veggie).  I also drank during Christmas/New year and I started a cycle on 5th Jan (I also had a blip and got drunk one night while I was dr but I still got a positive!)  If you want to carry on drinking tea I'd rec Clipper decaff as it uses a safe decaffinating process that uses no chemicals.

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Girls, you are truly a lifeline  .  Obsessing in the loo sums me up at the moment (anyone else ever wondered whether the particular shade of loo roll makes a difference to the colour of the spotting - hmmm - think I might be on my own with that one  ).  Also, trying to judge whether your boobs weigh more just by jiggling them up and down in your hands.......... I think I'd better stop there.

Betty - thinking about it, you're probably right about charging for the extra bloods.  Thank God we're not cycling in the US where we'd be paying extra for the bit of cotton wool and sticky tape too!

Odette, I also read (probably in the Zita West book) that you shouldn't do too much exercise in the stimming stages as you don't want your blood supply to be diverted from your abdomen to your limbs etc.

By the way, I'm sure I read a post on here (during my "occasional" phase) that said that one of the HH doctors is leaving in the New Year.  Does anyone know if that's right and, if so, who it is?

Miela xxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi to all the Hammersmith lasses.  OK if I join you?  I'm planning to do IVF at Hammersmith beginning in January.  I went for the investigation scan last week and we have the coordination appointment later this month, so things are getting underway after the long painful phase of unsuccessfully 'trying' (you'll all know that well) and then the slow decision-making process about whether/where to try treatment.  I'm very apprehensive (much more about the emotional side than the physical side) but I am trying to stay calm and focused.  I'm trying to focus on the fact that IVF should give us much better chances than we've had at any other time in the past 2+ years!

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all on this thread.  Miela, fantastic news, I hope your next wait for the scan isn't too stressful.

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative.

Julie and Rooth, it looks like the 3 of us will all be cycle buddies.  Best of luck to all of us (and everyone else too!)

love
Carrie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a   and thinking of you. There is no rhyme or reason to these outcomes.



Clairol, Scooter and Ms GG - Thanks for the advice on the diet etc. Green and Blacks will be a definate possibiliy! I think i am going to have to try to get the balance between being healthy / not getting too hung up on what i eat. The protein thing was something i was already thinking about as am veggie. Did you chart your protein intake from a certain point in the cylce and did you eat 'natural' protein or supplement too?

Thanks


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick one as watching child of our time, need I say more. Yes the tissues are at hand and hubbie away for work.

Welcome Carrie and good to see we are to be cycle buddies.

Will catch up properly later in the week but sorry Sarah    for your news and congrats Miela!

Julie xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Good morning all.

Sorry for the short post but does anyone know Mr Trew's e-mail address?  If so, could you possible send me a PM?

Thanks in advance

Miela xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Carrie - just wanted to say welcome to the HH thread , I hope the New Year brings lots of joy for you (and all our other Jan cycling girls).

Scooter


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Scooter   and congratulations on your success - I hope your pregnancy is going smoothly and happily.  I'm pleased to see that people who have their BFPs keep on posting here and encouraging the others.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi again

future mummy (hi again, we exchanged PMs a while ago   ), I have a question for you.  I saw on another thread that you did a short protocol first time around.  I have been booked in for a long protocol and I got the impression that HH usually tries the long protocol first.  Mr L told me that the long protocol is the one that gives them best results overall.  Did they have a special reason for trying the short protocol for you?

How about everyone else?  Short or long ...... which did the docs decide to try first?

Hope everyone is doing OK, especially those in stressful circs.

Carrie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

I only had the short protocole indeed and the reason is my age. I was 39 when it was decided. Short protocole works better than long prot on older ladies. 
I  got 8 eggs and 6 fertilised which is apparently what they want ( between 8 and 12), when it is more , there is slightly more chance of OHSS, even for younger ladies. Don't forget that a woman has a set number of eggs she will release during her fertile life. if there is a strong OHSS, apart from the danger to the woman, it will reduce her eggs reserve for later years. 
The long protocole is fine for somebody in their early 30 , even though riskier for health and egg reserve , but statistically  the woman can take it to have about 15to 20 eggs released , as her reserve is still high.
If on top of it the woman is 38-40 or more , then the risk is too high to take. 
During a long protocole, the woman is basically given the equivalent of the pill , and then the stimms straight after that. It is like when a woman stops the pill,  outside IVF , the 3 months after she is very fertile as the body is able to get a release of hormones. This is what the long protocole does, but more powerful. ( hence the headaches, and other side effects). Sometimes long prot are necessary even for older women as there are not many eggs produced  but , normally they automatically give you the short one past 38. 
So you get more chance of getting fertilised eggs with a long protocole especially if you normally don't ovulate every month. However , the quality and size of follies and the way eggs fertilise is the same with both protocoles. 
Besides, as it worked perfectly for me , the doc does not even want to change the drugs or the dosage used, he said they achieved the best , and the prob was the implantation. 
If a woman has had some OHSS ( even a very young woman), the next treatment is usually the short protocole too. 
On top of it , the short protocole is much easier for us. 
Hope it answers your question. Sorry for long email.
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi future mummy,

Thanks for that, and I'm glad to know the short protocol was good for you in terms of getting the number and quality of eggs you were hoping for.  So, for a first timer, age is the deciding factor is it?  I had thought that the downregulation in the long protocol helped to prevent one follicle becoming dominant and suppressing the others, so the short protocol risks a dominant follicle and the long protocol risks over-suppressing the ovaries so they can't 'bounce back' under stims ....  either way, I guess it's good to know there are alternatives that suit different people.

When are you cycling again, future mummy?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Carrie - Welcome to the board - I will add you to the Hall of Fame (a slightly out of date one is at the beginning of this thread). On protocol as a general rule HH likes to go with the long protocol first unless there is a good reason to do otherwise. There have been others on here who are in the "older" category who have been started on the long one too and also youngsters on the short so I guess the general rule is tailored to meet aourt specific circs which is as it should be.  All my cycles were on the long protocol. Even when I was young - nearly 36 at my 1st cycle - I never got more than 6 useable eggs but as you can see from my ticker lowish nos of eggs dont necessarily matter on outcomes.  I have had great results from Jan cycles and hope the same for you too.  On the emotional side I used FF to make me stay sane although I know some of the others here have found the HH counsellors very helpful.  

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Future mummy I am not yet at hammersmith but am transferring from another clinic and prob cycling in March I guess.

I had a long protocol on my first ICSI and got 6 eggs.  One fertilized, none divided no transfer
My second failed due to non downregulation and stims were aborted
Third time we had the short protocol and I got pg (mmc though at 9.5w)

I will be 38 in June, I am guessing they will leave me on the short protocol but worried about the egg numbers you quote.  I only got 5 on the short protocol..Will they cancel if you only get 5

Thanks


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Haven't posted for what seems ages.........just wanted to say Congrats Miela..........fantastic news.
And Sarah .......... so sorry to hear yours  
And Katie.......can't believe it.  So very sorry  
Interesting re the short/long protocol......I was 42 when I did my cycle and was put straight on to long protocol.....
Sending everyone much love
Vicky xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am 39 and was put on the 21 Day Long Protocol.

Has anyone here been on a natural cyle protocol? without drugs?
It would be good to know.

odette xxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Betty!  It's great to know that this treatment worked for you. 

EBW, I was told that they would go ahead with EC with a minimum of 3 follicles, so you shouldn't need to worry about being cancelled if you get 5 again.

I just thought of a possible spanner in the works re. cycling in Jan - if my cycle this month is a slightly long one (if only it was always the same length   my next day 3 could be as late as 23 Dec.  That would stuff things up completely with the clinic's Xmas break and put us back by a whole month!  

I know I am just imagining problems that don't exist yet .... someone please tell me to take things day by day and stop worrying about what I can't control.  I am going to have to get better at accepting that my fate is out of my hands, no?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I was 35 in sept/Oct when I did my last cycle at HH and they had me do a long protocol. I'm now 36   and as I over responded last time they are getting me to do a short protocol in Jan on a lower dose of puregon (100). Apparently the longer one can produce a better response for some people but not something I need given the number of follicles (over 70) I had last time.

Carrie- I know what you mean about the day your af comes and the clinic being closed. My system is so stuffed up so I could be cycling Jan or possible Feb depending on when the   shows up.

Have a fab weekend everyone

Julie xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Just a quick one from me to say a big thank you for all your kind words - they mean alot.  Im doing ok - have booked a follow up with Mr Trew for 19th and will take from there - i think he will suggest one more fresh cycle as this is what he said last time but DH and I have also decided to look into adoption too.

Hope everyone else ok.  welcome carrie, you will get lots of support here.
Vicky, lovely to hear from you, hope all ok with you and your lovely baby boy

Take care 
sarah
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Sarah - glad to hear you've got your review booked, you seem to have a very positive attitude

Vicky - how is motherhood?  Good I hope.  I just love your picture of little Sam - he looks so cute!

Just a quick question for anyone with frosties at Hammersmith.  Do I need to get in touch we them about arranging another years storage or do they send out letters/invoices?

Thanks
Scooter


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Rollercoaster of a ride today!

Got scanned and was told that I only had one follicle (about 15mm) and that my cycle might be cancelled
Then the hospital called back to come in for a scan on Monday  
Depending on how that goes .........?

Anyeay is there anyone here who have had EC with just one follicle?  
There may be no eggs in that follicle or they may be a couple or even just one.

Is it worth taking the chance?  

odette x


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Odette,
Things can change......don't give up yet..... I was told 3 at first scan and then there were more when it actually came to......
Fingers crossed for you hun.
Carrie - welcome.  This is a lovely thread.  Good luck,
Vicky x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

m/c ment

Thanks for your replies re number of eggs. Has put my mind at rest.  On my first cycle (long protocol) I was 36 and we got 6 eggs- however of the ONE that fertilized, it didnt divided so no transfer   The second cycle was abandoned due to failure to downregulate.  The third, I was 37 and we went for the short protocol and this resulted in pgy  we had 5 eggs, 2 were fertilized and transferred- no frosties though...however I have recently had a "missed miscarriage" at 9.5weeks- baby died at 8.5weeks.  
I am in the process of transferring to the Hammersmith and have got my notes from my GP (just trying to get my clinic notes now).

Can I ask some technical questions?  

I know at my Hysterosalpingogram it was noted I had a "likely" tube blockage one side.  The notes also say investigations at the local hosp indicate "decreased sperm motility and ovulatory luteal phase progesterone".  Now the motility issue could have partly be because the hosp messed up the tests (leaving out of fridge or whatever for 3 hours and then indicating we had been given the "wrong pot").  However future tests at my previous clinic showed one dodgy sample, one normal and one fine but a bit slow.  We have therefore gone for ICSI on both the cycles that got that far.  
Can someone explain the ovulatory luteal phase progesterone thingy...?  I am guessing this is a bad thing, lumped in with teh decreased sperm motility.....what kind of problems does this mean?

My hysteroscopy in January found a "normal sized ante-verted uterus and that both tubal ostea were seen" I am guessing this is good news

My 5w pg scan (taken due to pain) showed things were ok with the pgy at that point but that left ovary Corpus Luteum was as follows 32mmx24mmx28mm cystic and my right was 14mm solid. Can someone explain this?  Is this indicating that my right ovary is knackered?

Sorry to ask this on here but I was wondering if anyone had these issues.  My previous clinic were not very informative I guess and I am just learning these things now...!

Hope everyone is doing ok and I really must read over and try and get to know you all better...I feel like I am using this as my personal space for asking things and that is just not on....!!!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi EBW. So sorry to hear about your miscarriage. It is a terribly painful thing to happen. I hope you've got supportive people around you. I know that sometimes there's nothing anyone else can say that's helpful, but I appreciated a quiet message to 'hang in there'.

Re. ovulatory luteal phase progesterone - I think this is a _good_ thing. They measured the amount of progesterone in your blood at 'day 21' (or approx. 7 days after ovulation) and there was enough progesterone to indicate that you had a functioning corpus luteum and therefore had ovulated. That suggests your body is ovulating naturally, so nothing to worry about there ... 

Not sure about the 5w scan report I'm afraid. Maybe you had a cyst on your right ovary? If so, chances are it will resolve on its own - I'm sure it doesn't mean your right ovary is knackered.

All the best,
Carrie


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi future mummy

I had suspected adenomyosis at one stage (we PM'd about this). It was suspected because my uterus seemed to be enlarged when I had my laparoscopy, but then I had an MRI in October which didn't show any adeno at all. I did a lot of reading about it though, when I thought I might have it (information junkie me!), so I hope some of what I learned is useful to you 

It looks as though endo and adeno are often found together, but not always. I don't know how good MRI is at diagnosing endo ... most docs seem to say that endo is best diagnosed by a laparoscopy. Have you had that? I was told that if I did have adeno, they would want to put me on Zoladex for 3 months before IVF - they said this improves the chances of IVF success for women with adeno. Did anyone suggest that to you?

Women with adeno sometimes seem to have problems growing a thick enough uterine lining ... has your lining been OK in the past? Like you I'm a fan of acupuncture, and I bet the lining is something that acupuncture can help with. Another interesting idea is Viagra ... some clinics use it to boost the lining, and it seems to work well for enlarged hearts (http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/node/6762). Heart muscle hypertrophy seems to be a process a bit like the uterine muscle hypertrophy you get with adenomyosis, and hey, if it works for enlarged hearts, why not enlarged uteruses??  Might be worth asking about. 

I have some links to research studies on adeno which I can give you if you are interested - they're on a different computer so I'd have to give them to you next week. Let me know if you'd like some meaty reading. I find that gathering information is a good coping mechanism for me through this infertility hellride, but I know it doesn't help everyone.

Hope you are all having a good weekend,
Carrie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi there - its ages since I posted - lots of the old names are still around and I hope its all going well ( anyone heard from Thalia ?)

I had update with Mr Lavery on Friday, following a difficult letter from him 4 weeks ago. Basically, we had a missed miscarriage and I insisted on Karyotyping. This came back showing a chromasomal abnormality, but on Friday we found that it is not anything from me or D/H, and he could find no reasons for the m/carriages - HURRAH !!!

So we will be joining you all in Feb for the next round of IVF - hope that none of you that are going through it now are there with me next Feb, and best of luck. 

Ants - still going strong ? Cant believe your news. Melia, also thrilled for you - your 1st cycle was on exactly the same dates as mine, so I am so pleased its going well. I did masses of loo checking for my times. They did say that a bit of bleeding was the best possible outcome, so good luck hun

R


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

RR - I'm so glad your review went well, good luck for Feb.  

I've had a quick look on Thalia's blog and she had ET on Friday.  If you are reading this Thalia I'm thinking of you and want to wish you all the best for the next 2 weeks. 

Hi to everyone else
Scooter


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello

Am going to have EC on Wednesday with only one follicle.
Has anyone had just one follicle for EC and what were your results.

I have been informed that there may be no eggs retrieved from just one follicle but I figured I have nothing to lose -  really nervous.

I hope I'm lucky. 

odette


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

m/c ment

Well I wrote to (and faxed) Mr Trew today regarding getting our first consultation hopefully in Mid January (looking to cycle feb-april).  Fingers crossed if they are happy to take us (i sent gp notes too giving a background) I should be joining you "full time" by then...We are leaving it till then as hopefully will have been able to get notes from old hosp (even if applying under DPA) and also the results from the "analysis of the tissue" after my mmc. Dont know if this will help the h'smith at all but its worth waiting in case.  Also I hear they like you to wait 3 cycles after a mc.

RR sorry you too suffered a mmc.  Of all the things I had read about IVF it never occurred to me that I could have such a thing. It scares me that I was taking my progesterone and baby aspirin as instructed to "avoid mc" and I keep thinking thats why it ended up being a mmc rather than a natural mc. The NHS hospital who did my erpc (I had been signed off by my clinic after my 7w5d scan confirmed the hb) have very kindly requested testing even though this was my first pgy so we will see if that comes back with anything

Odette, good luck with your EC.....I am pleased to see they will go ahead and aim for collection with one follie. My previous clinic wouldnt do it on less than 5 and I only scraped through on the last cycle with 5 follies...! (I had only 6 the first cycle).  I am sure I read on my other IVF board of people succeeding with one so I am really rooting for you xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi EBW1969

Thank you for your support .

So sorry to hear about your miscarrige - big hugs!

I am also with Mr Trew at the Hammersmith - hope all goes well for you in January.


RR - big hugs to you - so sorry about your loss

Love odetteXXXXXXXXXXX

__________________________________
me 39 dh42
1st ectopic 2005 (lost left tube)
2nd ectopic 2006
1st IVF - EC 6th Dec 2006


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette. I am sending you lots of   . It only takes one. 
Future Mummy .


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck Odette


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Odette  

Love Scooter


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Odette - best wishes for tomorrow.

EBW1969 - glad things are moving forward for you. I am sorry about your m/c I know how awful it can be. I still think of the due date for my lost pg when it comes by. Please dont blame yourself or the IVF for the fact that your m/c was a missed m/c. From my experience very many m/c are missed m/c but the books suggest they are uncommon so it is a great shock to have one.  As to the drugs you took Hammersmith dont prescribe progesterone post BFP except in frozen cycles for the very reason that they dont believe it will make a difference to whether a pregnancy is successful or not and can't stop a m/c occurring.

R - good to see that you had a good consult with Mr L.

Sarah - good to see you here. Hope things are going OK. 

Love to all
betty


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

Sorry in advance for the "me" post.  I'm at my wits end and so frightened that I don't know what to do and really feel like I need some support today  .

I almost don't want to write this in case it tempts fate but I really feel like something is going wrong with this pregnancy and that I'm going to lose my baby.  The brown spotting I have been having every day since just before my positive test is relentless.  I know I should be thankful that this is not fresh red blood but I don't understand why it is happening.  With all the AF pains and backache that I'm getting, I'm constantly expecting the spotting to turn red and get heavier.  Consequently I feel completely stressed out every minute of the day.  I can't cry when I'm at work and when I'm at home I don't want to because I don't want my DH to worry even more than he is already.  I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 6 days before the scan.

I got so stressed out on Monday that I ended up going to A&E in the evening.  I wish I hadn't now.  The gynae doctor that eventually saw me acted like she was doing me a massive favour by seeing me.  She said she couldn't scan me because the machine wasn't working, she was really rough with me when she took my blood and did an internal exam and when I said that I was worried that the internal exam might make things worse, she just said "well, if you're going to miscarry, you're going to miscarry".  Is my worry about this pregnancy that irrational that I deserve to be treated like that?

I don't have the results of the bloods yet and quite frankly, I'm not sure that I want to receive any bad news from her.  I can go to the EPU for a scan today (at the same local hospital) but in view of my experiences in A&E I have decided not to.  I'm just going to wait until we see someone at HH.

I really really don't want to lose this baby.  How can things be OK when I'm constantly losing blood?  I feel completely paralysed by fear and panic and I don't seem to be able to control it at all.

Helen, I know that you went through something similar.  How did you cope?

Can anyone say anything reassuring?  Does anyone know what percentage of pregnancies are lost between the positive result and the first scan?

Miela xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila, you poor thing, I know exactly how you feel. I got through it my getting my GP to sign me off work. I really didnt want to go to work and have anything happen in the nasty work toilets. I say get yourself down to your GP and get them to sign you off. They should be very understanding given your history and should not be a problem, even if they use the wording "stress". Some people wouldnt want to be at home with no distractions but for me it helped just not having to go to work and being close to my own loo.

I am sure the EPU would be much nicer than that idiot gynae, they must be very used to us ivfers coming in in a state of panic. If it sets your mind at rest it may be worth it.

Any take heart from the brown blood, and recember that it really doesnt mean that something bad is happening. Bits of my lining were bleeding for no reason, maybe because it was so engorged with blood after the ICSI drugs. Hang in there.

Helen


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you so much Helen for your reassurance.  I am so frightened that I just don't know what to do with myself.  Unfortunately, I think being at home won't help me because the time seems to go even slower there.  I'm desperate for positive stories like yours but nearly everything else I read seems to have a negative outcome.  Part of my problem is that the spotting calms down some days (and I start to feel slightly less nervous) and then it just returns with a vengeance (like today), so I feel like I'm on a never ending rollercoaster.  Can I ask a TMI question?  I've found that my spotting is worse if I've been to the loo and had to strain.  Did this happen to you too?  This usually happens to me just before I get AF (although then the spotting is usually redder).

I don't know what I would do without the support of everyone here.

Miela xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats a good point Meila, it was after the 6w scan but I called HH twice and they scanned me that day. And yes, my bleeding would stop and then suddenly appear, and it seemed to make an appearance when i was on the loo as you said. If you go to the Pregant after previous loss board on the Bun in the oven thread there is a group of chatty girls going through the same thing. I remember one of them had a clinical name for the bleeding that happened after straining but I cant remember what she said. Have a look at the thread, it might be reassuring.

The other thing to remember is what a good hcg you had and that the little embryo had a great start.

Even though HH dont advocate it I got my GP to prescribe progesterone and took it up to 12w. It may have had no effect, other clinics do prescrbe it though, it gave me some reassurance.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75023.90

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Miela

Hope you dont mind me butting in....I too got the spotting increasing after straining after a bm.  Dont take this the wrong way coming from someone who has mmc....The impression I have got from the medical people is that this was not connected to the mmc (indeed I had some before seeing the hb)

They were about to put me on lactolose (I think its called) to help with the constipation maybe you could look into that.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies and your concern.  I am feeling a teeny weeny bit calmer now.

I haven't called HH again because when I spoke to them last week about the spotting etc they indicated that they wouldn't do anything until the 6 week scan (unless I had a heavy red bleed - which I haven't, fingers crossed, - in which case I should go to casualty - ha ha ) so I figured it wasn't even worth trying them again.

Helen - I'm already on Cyclogest twice a day because I had a frozen cycle and you have to continue with the progesterone and the oestrogen until you're 12 weeks.  Lots of people have suggested that the spotting could be connected with EC but as I didn't have EC this time, that would be surprising! .  I had a look at the other thread - were you referring to the Haematoma discussion?  I googled a bit but felt myself starting to self-diagnose which I doubt is going to be very helpful to me in this state of mind!  It does sound very interesting though.  Did HH mention this to you?  I can't remember whether you said if they knew what had caused your bleed.

Unfortunately, I'm probably making my constipation worse as I dread straining and would rather hold it all in (sorry if that's TMI!).

God, to think I thought the worries would lessen if I got a BFP.  If only I had some other PG symptoms to cling on to (apart from my slightly larger boobs, which I am pessimistically putting down to the progesterone!).

Lots of love

Miela xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry Meila, this was the thread I was thinking off.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69223.msg933205#msg933205

An FF called the term I was thinking of "cervical erosion "

http://womenshealth.about.com/od/cervicalerosion/Cervical_Erosion.htm

There wasnt a reason for my heavy bleeding or spotting. Although the 2nd embryo had failed it didnt look like it was coming from there. They could see a patch of bleeding on the lining itself below the embryos which explained one of the bleeds. It was just one of those things that can happen they said.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit calmer 
Helen

/links


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all. I have been lurking as a guest for quite some time but never really felt that I had much to contribute until now...

Quick background is that dh and I have been ttc for 4+ years before starting our first IVF treatment on 24th October.  Got thru each stage pretty painlessly and had 11 eggs collected of which 8 fertilised (all grade 2s) so we had 2 transferred on 22/11 and 6 in the freezer.  The first week of the 2ww went fairly quickly but the 2nd dragged and dragged.  I started getting pretty bad AF pains and horrendous mood swings until AF arrived last Friday (4 days prior to test date which was on Monday).  Obviously we were devastated, we rang the hospital and spoke to a nurse who said to continue the progesterone and go in for a blood test on Monday but that it was pretty certain it was a gonna be a  . Spent the whole weekend working out our finances for the next cycle, bleeding and feeling really down.  

Anyway, went in for the blood test on Monday and the doctor rang me to tell me we got a   and that my HCG levels were 72 (on day 12 post transfer, 14 post ec).  I was dumbfounded, then ecstatic for a nano second before it turned to worry, stress and anxiety.  I told the doctor that I'd been bleeding since Friday (started off a little red, then turned very brown - hence the reason for posting) and he told me to come back in two weeks for a scan and didn't sound too optimistic.  I put the phone down then spent ages calling them back basically begging them to do another blood test to see if the HCG levels would rise 'cos I'd have gone out of my mind waiting for another 2 weeks only to be told it hadn't progressed.  They relented in the end - I went in this morning and my HCG levels are now 336!!

Anyway, the reason for posting was to tell Miela and anyone else who's interested that I read in a book that 1 in 3 women has bleeding in early pregnancy and most go on to have a healthy baby so keep positive (or maybe just cry for 4 days 'cos it worked for me?!!).

Apologies for the long post and good luck to all on this mad rollercoaster!

Sarah
x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sarah - congrats on your BFP, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months

Miela -you poor thing, you must be going through hell at the moment.  I had 2 heavy bleeds with terrible cramping at 5 1/2 weeks and 6 weeks.  They could give me no reason for this but baby hung on and here I am 6 months later!  I went for a scan at my local EPU and found the staff to be very understanding so it may be worth giving your EPU a call to see what they suggest.  Take care

Scooter


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi All

Thank you for your words of support girls ( Vicky,Ecw1969,future mummy, CarrieP,Scooter, Betty M and any of you I may have missed.

The unbelievable has happened, my one egg has fertilised! 

At EC yesterday I only had one egg - my husband and I sent positive thoughts last night to Hammersmith Hospital hoping that the egg would be normal and fertilise.

This mornign I got a call saying that my one egg had started fertilising.

The hospital nearly didn't go ahead with the EC because of just having one follicle and the chances were low - but I told them tht I had nothing to lose and wanted to go ahead.

What did I learn from this?
That no matter how much the odds are against you, having faith and jsut keep going ahead is what's important.

Please ladies pray that my little eggie is ok to insert tomorrow.

Thanks again for allyour support which has meant so much to me.

Sarah - All the best with your pregnancy 
Miela - Keep Positive! 

Much Love 
Odettexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

odette, 
This is fantastic news. I wish you the best for ET tomorrow,   ( a piece of cake compared to ec I am sure) and then off you go to 2ww.
how many cells does your little embie has? Oh this is so exciting!! I am really happy for you 
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

odette OMG thats great...(good to see some of my prayers getting through at least) huge dividing vibes to you!!!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Odette - that's wonderful news, you must be thrilled.  I hope your little embie stays strong and continues to divide   

Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

That is such great news Odette, well done!

Hi Sarah, congratualtions on your BFP. Its an exciting and equally terrifying time isnt it!


Helen


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wow Odette!  Just popped on to say fantastic news hun!  What a little fighter your embie is gonna be!  love and  to you
Tracy
x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Had ET today, so happy - my one and only egg had divided into 4cells and was put inside me this morning! Yippee!  After suffering two ectopics it's such a relief to have it in the right place .

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words of support. 

Love Odettexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Well that is the most fantastic news.

Made my day odette...I am SO happy for you. xxxxxxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Odette - that is fantastic news  .  Your little embie is obviously very determined!  I was at the clinic at about 10 am this morning so we may have passed each other.  I hope the transfer went well and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sarah - thanks very much for your reassurance.  Has the bleeding calmed down for you yet?  (I hope what I have to say below will help to calm your nerves!).  Not too much longer to go for your first scan?  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too!

Scooter - It's so nice to hear from people that have got through some scary episodes with positive outcomes.  I can't believe you're 6 months along already!  It only seems like yesterday that you were telling us about your BFP!

An update from me.  In view of all the advice that I received from many of you, I stuck to my guns, rang HH yesterday and asked again if I could move my scan date forward in view of my concerns (the spotting is actually getting worse at the moment and not easing up at all).  The doctor I spoke to was very helpful and agreed that I could be seen today.  He did warn me that it would be too early to see a heartbeat but he said he wanted to rule out an ectopic.  Anyway, I was seen by the lovely sonographer (I can't remember her name).  DH and I were thrilled to see a sac containing a tiny little yolk in exactly the right place in the uterus.  Nothing else detected yet.  As we had had 2 embies put back, I asked the sonographer to check that there wasn't anything else lurking where it shouldn't be but she couldn't find anything untoward.  I also asked whether she could see where the bleeding is coming from but she said that there wasn't anything obvious.  She couldn't explain it any further and just said that this happens to some people and that sometimes they never find out the cause.  TMI alert   - when she took the probe out, it was covered in brown gunk, so she could see exactly what I was talking about.  She just said that I should try not to worry but if I had any fresh red bleeding I should call them and get my second scan (due for next Thursday) moved forward.

I was slightly confused by one thing she said.  I thought that I was 5 weeks and 5 days today as I had my transfer done on 14 November 2006 (hence going in on Sunday for my 6 week scan) but she seemed to think that I was only 5 weeks and 1 day.  I'm hoping that by next Thursday, we'll be able to see a heartbeat.  Does anyone know how the calculations are worked out if you've had a frozen cycle?  Oh well, only another 6 (agonising  ) days to wait!

A big hello to everyone else (too many names now to list everyone individually!) - I hope everyone has a good weekend!

Lots of love and thanks again for all your support over the last few days

Miela xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miela

I didn't get a chance to mention in all my excitment that I am thinking of you and I know you  are going to be just fine - I had a friend who bled when she got pregnant and she was told the same thing - that it is common in early pregancy - it's good that the hospital have ruled out an ectopic and now just stay positive 

I was also at the clinic at 10am this morning.

Sending you warm positive hugs. 

odette xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Meila - I'm so glad that you had an early scan, the sonogapher is lovely isn't she.  Try not to worry about your dates, she got mine a bit wrong aswell, saying I was a few days behind where I thought I was.  From your ET date I think you will be 6 weeks on Sunday.  It's good that she couldn't see a site for the bleeing, it was quite obvious on my scan and really scared me.  I've got my fingers that your little embie with have a lovely strong heartbeat at your next scan. 

Odette - that's fantastic, hope you are taking it easy.   

Hi to all the other HH ladies, hope you all have a good weekend

Love Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Odette,
Fantastic! 4 cells is excellent. off you go to the 2ww thread! I am really happy for you and thought of you today and how the et went . Now make sure you try and relax, and enjoy the comfort of your sofa, and maybe some chocolate and lots of pampering.  
Future mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all

I've been busy and not looked at site for a while. So much happening.

Odette - Good luck and get some time in sleeping and relaxing!

Miela - things sound a little more positive now? 

I am getting close to a possible first ICSI now. I need my AF to arrive after the 13th and not before!!! Beginning to think about the injections. I will be doing it all myself as DH abroad and it was ages ago since i was shown how to do it (August). Is it best to do it in tummy rather than leg, bum? I am not scared of it but do not want too much pain, of course!

Thanks and enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Midlandlass, I wonder if tummy or thigh makes difference or not. I asked nurse and doc and said that no difference so always injected in thigh as felt it was easier. I stimmed well got 8 eggs and fert 6. But I wonder if by doing it in stomach it would have been even better. One of my eggs was too ripe and the other not enough so I put 2 in and froze 3. One did not develop well enough to freeze. 
It was an excellent result in termes of number of eggs according to cons( I am 40 and had short prot). But if I had injected in tummy I wonder if the balance between too ripe and not enough would have been better, and I would have fert 8 out of 8. 
For docs I guess not much difference but for me aged 40 , if I get an extra 2 I can freeze or choose from, it is always good. I was lucky to get 2 first grades,( still BFN) but I wonder if the grades of the others would have been even better if injecting solely in stomach. I guess it sounds like stupid questions but as my second IVF date approches , I am asking myself so many questions on how to make it work. I guess I should forget about it , try not to stress and get on with it. 
Future Mummy


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy

I injected into my tummy on alternate sides and only produced one follicle and one egg - so you see maybe it doesn't matter ? just thought I'd share that with you so that you would have peace of mind.

I haven't had much time to relax - after ET I went to work -I run a stage school - had to help kids with costumes - rehearsal of show through Friday to Saturday - trying to just get on with it - I feel a little guilty though!

Odette X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Odette,
You are a sweetheart, it helps a lot. I think then I will carry on injecting the thigh. 
When is the show? you know sometimes doing other stuff than thinking of 2ww, helps as your body and mind does not have time to think too much as you are on the go. Just something my doc told me at the time regarding 2ww, I should not carry anything if possible , and not to put my arms up in the air as it streches the womb a lot. I am not sure if it is always possible though but just in case, I thought i'd mention it.
Future Mummy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate this 'cos I usually try to find a positive in things but today I'm struggling.  I've just had confirmation that we have miscarried.  I knew there was something terribly wrong - the bleeding was getting heavier and heavier over the weekend and I was suffering from cramps so I took myself off to A&E on Saturday night to be told that my HCG levels had dropped from 336 to 312.  Today they're 76  

Have spent the afternoon trying to count my blessings and telling myself that at least we know we can get pregnant and it will happen one day but I keep coming back to thinking it's just not fair and nature can be so cruel sometimes.

So it's back to the housework, gym and normality for me until the next go which won't be for at least a few months.

Sorry to be so miserable - I'll try and be more positive and helpful next time I post.

Sarah x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sarah honey I am soo sorry.  As you probably know I also mc (a mmc). Mine was confirmed at 9.5w. There is nothing I can say to make this any better for you I know.  

I am finding a lot of support on the babycentre.co.uk site (coping with miscarriage forum) and you are welcome to join us if you need to.  Although obviously full of people who have mc...its is a wonderful place for support or just letting of steam. Let me know if there is anything I can do xxx

It does seem doubly cruel when we go through all the fertility stuff only for this to happen.

We are going to try again in Feb-April as we are trying to think positively that at least we can get pg.

Look after yourself.

Jo

(looking towards ICSI number 4)


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sorry Sarah. I am sending you lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I was so sorry to hear your news Sarah. It is such an awful empty feeling for the first few days, I feel for you. Best wishes to both you and dh.
Helen


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Sarah what awful news, you must be devastated.  I had a mmc in March and found the counsellors at HH very helpful as I became very depressed.  Give yourself plenty of time before you get on the rollercoaster again.
Thinking of you and your DH 
Scooter


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear this, Sarah.  I've miscarried too, and I know it's really hard.  I hope you are getting lots of support from your partner and friends.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

sarah   ... thinking of you.

Cheery x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello all

Sarah - very sorry to see your news. It is always devastating however far along you are.

Miela - glad to see your scan brought good news. The sonographer may well be doing your dates from the size of the sac rather than the actual dates - my dates moved around a whole lot until the 12w scan when they decided on a firm one. The dates from EC (ie EC plus 14 days = 4 weeks pregnant) obviously don't take into account when the embryo implanted so plus or minus a week is quite common and the dates taking into account size are averages so again there can be plenty of variation depending on the individual.

Odette  - great news on your egg and hope the 2ww is not too unbearable.

And an update on Thalia - she tested positive today after her FET which is great news!

Love to all
Bettyx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry haven't posted for ages but lurking occasionally. 

Sarah- really sorry to see your news too and wanted to send you    .

Betty- Please let Thalia know I send her Congratulations!!!! She and her DH really deserve this excellent result after her previous differcult cycles and from an FET is just fantastic. 

On the FET note I have heard Hammersmith are very good at getting good results from FETs. Do any of you know if this is correct as with my previous over response to the drugs if I get to EC in Jan/Feb it is a possibility I am having to consider.

Have an excellent week everyone!

Julie xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Julie

I was told that Hammersmith do very well with FETs - they are at the top or very near the top of the league table for them.  Mr L said this is mainly because they are very selective about which embryos they choose to freeze in the first place - the embryologists are good at identifying the ones which will have the best chance later on.  If you are likely to end up doing an FET I'd take that as very good news.

Are we still on track to be cycle buddies in Jan/Feb?  I'm going for my coordination appointment next week.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Carrie,

Thanks for the info.  As for being cycle buddies I'm not now sure if we will be. I think your cycling in Jan? You would think I would learn with this whole tx game that you cant plan a thing!. I'm doing a short protocol and will start stimms day 2 of my cycle. Now my AF hasn't arrived for December when I wanted it to and expected it to and probably wont for another week which means my IVF in Jan will be probably be IVF in Feb at this rate and guess who's husband had made overseas business commitments for that month.......  DH had to get busy and start rearranging his work as  I'm not cancelling this even if he has to fly some swimmers back. ha ha just joking. I think hes sorted but in the words of Big Brother I'm on day 38 and still no sign of AF. This goes to show what a difference the acupuncture made when I was religiously doing it. It regulated me to every 31 days so might have to go back and see him. I hope we can be cycle buddies if only the   would play my game. I'm going for my coordination appointment next week too (wed).

Hope everyone has an excellent weekend!

Julie x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie - I've had 2 FETs at Hammersmith and got a BFP both times.  It's so frustrating when your body won't co-operate isn't it?  I found that not being able to plan ahead was one of the most stressful things about IVF.  Lets hope AF arrives very soon!

Thalia - Congratulations, I see that you are having another HCG level today, I've got my fingers crossed that it has doubled.  

Miela - how is everything with you? 

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Julie, I'm having the opposite problem , my period is usually 24/25 and since IVF and 2 months of accu has this time gone to 22. If add 2 days of spotting before and 3 days of spotting after , I feel I have some kind of bleeding very often!! the accu is to extend my cycle to 28 days and reduce the pain and heavy bleeding. So far just a bit less pain and less intense bleeding. 

at this rate, I will have had 5 cycles before next IVF. Normally I should start my short protocole week 3 of Jan at HH. I am having a quick coordination appt or whatever they call it on the 8th in the afternoon. 

Do you think there is any chance you could be pregnant? 

I did not know that HH had the best or one of the best results with FET. I am glad I "opened a fet account" there  ( I have 3 , and hopefully will be able to add more in Feb, well hopefully the IVF will work so I don't need to have a fet).
They keep it for 10 years.
Have a nice week end all 
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm in the same position as you Julie - expecting my period early next week and hoping it comes early enough to get my day 3 blood tests (FSH etc) done before the clinic closes for Christmas (that's assuming I need day 3 tests .... does everyone have them?)

Otherwise I could be putting it back to Feb too.  Funny, a couple of weeks ago that thought made me feel awful - now I feel bizarrely calm about having no control at all.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Scooter- gosh two BFP's form FETs thats very inspirational. I'm trying to stay positive I might get to a fresh et but would be grateful just to get to ec so FET success rates are of major consideration to me and I'm glad to hear its something HH does very well. 

Futuremummy- were funny things aren't we. Here's me waiting and waiting for an AF (only at times of TX of course) and theres you feeling like they are constant and endless. The acupuncture helped make min less painfull and lighter along with regulating them. I stopped going as hit a low when my 1st cycle was abandoned and though it was yet another thing I was forking money out for that hadn't made a difference. With hind sight I wish I'd kept it up as I had actually got to the point of knowing to the day when to expect it. So will try and get an appointment before Christmas. As for the possibility of being pregnant lovely thought. I have not checked as am fairly certain if I was it would be an immaculate conception on the basis of miracles happening for me. DH always seems to be away at key times and this last month was no exception. I have previously had cycles up to 46 days so am sure the   turn up eventually but not when I want of course!!! We might be cycling togeather in Jan. I know I'm doing a short protocol on 100 of puregon and hope I don't overstim as last time when I was started on a 150 and was abandoned at approx 60-70 follicles. I am not bring DH with me for this coordination appointment as hes away. Do you think he should be there after all we covered most of it last time. Great news for you that HH is good at FET with you've an account there  

Carrie- I never had a day 3 blood test last time and am not sure about the next one. When is you coordination appointment next week?

I am slowly but surely learning to take the fact that you can plan nothing with tx in my stride and just trying to remain cautiously optimistic about the next one.

Thalia- hope your tests went well today!

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Julie,

When I had my review I went after that, straight away to book a coordination day appt and the lady said that my husband did not need to be there except for the fact that he needs a sample , as more than 3 months since last one but he could do it any time , just allow 10 days to 2 weeks for results. I got a bit fed up ( hormones excuse, I was really hormonal on that day ) and "instructed" DH to be there, (just to make sure I said ) he would give sample 2 weeks before, but really it was just because I was p....d off and hurting to have a BFN, and go through pain again .
Really, the lady said I don't even need to do the appointment coordination( which by the way is suposed to last only 15 mns the second time), they can tell me by phone  when the drugs prescription is ready and just pick it up. I thought as it was a while , and I may get different drugs I may as well come in and make sure everything is ok , and I have all the info and so do they. Besides I have to unfortunately pay for this one , and I 'd rather give them the check instead of trusting the post .
Maybe you could call them and ask them if the 2 of you need to be there? I am sure they will be flexible.
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Been off line for a while but back for a bit now!

Sarah - really sorry to hear your news. Not too much i can say in support except send you a big  

Good luck to all those awaiting their AF - I am in the same position. Our bodies do whatever they want... they are not good at fitting in with our plans and the plans of HH!

X


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Well, I can't resist joining in with the great AF discussions!!

Mine arrived this week, so hopefully all OK to start down regging in Jan.  Had co-ord appointment a couple of weeks ago and, like Future Mummy, am paying for this cycle so wanted to get things done personally!! They also said I could have done over the phone. What I want to know is where are the lovely purple bags for equipment like the one I got last time?  The one I was given this time is a lurid green back pack!!

DH needs to repeat  sample before we start as last one was in May.  Anyone know if this needs to be done before I start next cycle, or could it be early on during down reg?  Thanks

Sarah -so sorry to read your news.  Sending you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
I hate winter , honestly, if it was not for Christmas , it would be very depressing.  During the week, I get up before it is properly day time, home at night , on winter week ends especially Sundays,when it looks too cold or horrible outside , I like to stay a bit longer in bed and have a brunch with DH and then by the time I venture out I have like  about 2 hours left before night time  . How depressing ! Am I getting old? I did not use to care. At home in France it is dark an hour later and it makes a big difference. I feel I live in a night time country. When do days start getting longer , next month?
Maybe DH and I should look for jobs on the French Riviera 
Rooth, what with the purple lovely bags? I never got one!!! 
I am not sure if DHs are obliged to do samples before next treatment starts, but they recommend to have all the tests done before first injections as if any problem they can either repeat tests, or change drugs or decide of different treatments.However when it is a second treatment and, at first one, sample tests were normal, it may make no difference. I would call them though. Dh said he would do the test on coordination day then it is all done. 
Have a good week all,
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 

Future mummy- I'm with you on the winter thing!!!!

rooth- I got a ......... interesting green bag last time. Purple sounds much better.

Still no af but the signs are there that it will be here soon. Bloated like a whale and sore (.) (.).   Not somthing I'd normally be happy about but you know with the tx.

Have a great week everyone!

Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
What is it with these green bags, purple bags??  I got nothing   (Is it because I was NHS and you have to be private to get the wonderful plastic bags?)   
Have a nice week everyone !
Future Mummy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all

I haven't been around for a few days but feeling a bit better now.  Thanks for all your kind messages and support - wishing everyone a lovely Christmas and hoping that all our dreams come true in 2007.

Can I ask a quick question please?  I went in for a blood test and scan last Thursday (all well and no need for D&C thank goodness) and was told that the next step for us is to see our consultant to discuss the way forward.  When I explained that our consultant was Mr Magara who has now retired and that we were referred for IVF via Dr Carby and have never actually been seen by a consultant throughout the treatment, I was told to ring and make an appt to see either Mr Trew or Mr Lavery.  The question is should I ask for Mr Trew or Mr Lavery?  I'm sure they're both equally professional and knowledgeable but to be honest right now I'm interested in the one who's going to be nicest and friendliest!

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.

Sarah x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hi Sarah, I never saw drTrew, so I can't comment. I too was reffered with Dr magara, so booked with Dr Lavery for my review( privately). He is nice, but most important, happy to discuss all your questions and thoughts. He is very tuned in, and tries to help the best he can. So I would recommend him.

I had a bit of good news today. I saw my GP and asked about possibilities of having IVF drugs prescribed by him , and he said there is an understanding between the practice and the PCT and every patient in the practice can get a free cycle ( well NHS) of IVF drugs irrespective of the fact they have or have not had an NHS cycle an NHS cycle already.And I am 40 , so apparently the age limit does not apply there.  So although I have a private IVF next, I can get all my drugs this time through the practice NHS price! what a good news.However if this next cycle does not work then the next one would be all private. 
I am not sure how it works exactly, from what he said it was between the practice and the PCT so maybe not necesseraly the same with all practices under same PCT. Anyway, girls, worth asking!!! 
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Interesting future mummy...worth a try for most i am sure!

Sarah - cannot really advise as i saw Dr M too. I know people have liked Dr Trew when things have been written on here i think.

I am getting close to doing my first injection now. AF arrived today. After lunch time so i assume that tomorrow counts as Day 1, so Wed will be Day 2? Am phoning HH to check. (Sorry if my Q is very basic to all those who have 'been there' before.)

PS - Future mummy i got a nasty lime green rucksack with drugs and am nhs - you had an escape!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Sarah- Mr Trew is my consultant but I have previously seen Mr Lavery when my cycle was abandoned and I wanted to see someone quickly. Both are very good and honest about what is and isn't possible etc. Personally Mr Laverly seemes to me a little more approachable and open to discussion which I like, where as Mr Trew has a bit more of a clinical but very well informed approach which my husband appreciates. I'm sure you would be fine with either as they all seem to work very much as a team.

Future mummy they give the interesting green bags to anyone at the coordination appointments and then if you order your drugs as I did you get one too. I've become a green bag lady as I think I have three - special     

Midland lass- good luck with injection. I think your right in saying that if your af comes after lunch you count your day one as the next one as I remember it. 

I'm sitting here completing the consent forms for weds appointment and about to watch a child against all odds. Exciting evening don't you think!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

I got the lovely purple bag on my NHS cycle, and the lurid green one on this current private one!

Midland Lass - last time my AF started properly by 1pm so I rang and checked.  They said it counted as day 1, but any later than 1pm would make the next day day one.  Hope they gave you a helpful answer!!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila, just wondered how your six week scan went? Hope it was a lovely experience.

Hello to all you Jan cycling girls.. its getting closer!


Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

M/c ment

Sorry to but in.  I am still awaiting confirmation that I can start treatment at the HH next year (waiting for Jan consultation).  I was recommended Mr Trew and have therefore written to him. 

My previous clinic the consultant was EXTREMELY clinical and matter of fact. "lets see if this is a viable pregnancy" said very dead pan etc but maybe I am oversensitive....  I see Julie-Anne saying that Mr Trew is clinical but does he still have a good patient manner....I felt like I was being "processed" last time at my old clinic (exacerbated by the fact that noone from the clinic even contacted me when I left a message saying I had mc....).  I really want to be able to feel at ease this time.  I dont expect Mr Emotional but some understanding of what we are going through...Will he be ok

Cheers and baby dust to anyone needing it right now!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

EBW1969 - Not sure what to say re Mr Trew as what one person likes another doesn't. I have found the more I've delt with him the more he has warmed up and I believe he try's to give a professional opinion as sympathetically as possible while still being professional and not giving any false hope.  

Julie x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EBW1969 - I really liked Mr Trew, he said I was young and slim! 

Midlands Lass - good luck for the 1st injection 

Scooter


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Scooter and rooth- thanks! Doing it in the morning...after i eventually got through to the HH this lunchtime!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

That's it I have my chinese medecine! I saw Daniel Elliott today and he said that recently the Hammersmith docs have started referring their patients to accu , and he received 4 letters of ref last week in his clinic! When I saw Dr Lavery and mentionned accu, he encouraged me to continue. I must say that I am impressed that the IVF team at HH , well the cons, are thinking not just in terms of drugs but recognise the benefit of accu.
Anyway, must start CMed on first day of period until one day after period, and the same at the beging of IVF treatment , just during period, so 4 days into treatment and then stop for good. He also said that the cons at HH advice on accu especially on ET day, so I will be going from one end of London to the other end at my next ET , driven by DH!
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

I have been trying to get in touch with accupuncture people at DElliott's practices but not had much luck and given up trying as found secretaries really unhelpful  

Might try again but still trying to decide which one is easiest to get to (from HH) by 

1 - public transport

2 - car

Any advice?

PS - Think my temper has got shorter in the last few weeks - stress or what?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Midlandlass, 
The secs are not the best , but Daniel is excellent. He works on Tuesday and Thursday in Harley street, but I believe he works in Ipswich too? Anyway, you will find that info on his website. First time I made appointment, I wanted more info from him so emailed him, and he does answer. 
Alternatively , you can call him on his mobile. PM me if you want his number. He does give it to his patients . 
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I go to Daniel Elliott's acupuncture practice as well (the Harley Street one).  I usually see one of Daniel's colleagues.  Sorry to hear you've had problems with the receptionists - the Harley Street ones have always been friendly and helpful with me.  I can't comment on any of their other locations as I've never been there or called them.  They did tell me they were taking on two new acupuncturists so it should be a bit easier to get an appointment when they join.

I'll be doing the same as future mummy and shuttling across town on ET day (hoping we get that far).

Period arrived as expected yesterday, so I'll be kicking things off tomorrow with the big scary blood test.  

Good luck to everyone, wherever you are in your cycles


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Snap- I'm booked to see Daniel Elliot tomorrow. Busy man! I was recommended him but some of the London girls & guys a lot of who have had BFP's. I'm hoping no herbs as they are revolting and make me sick. From previous experience I would rather eat dirt. I was seeing someone in Fulham who regulated my cycle from 34-45 days to being every 31 days bang on. Now I wish I'd kept seeing him and the cycle has become very all over the place. Anyway tomorrow should be interesting and I'll keep you posted. I went to HH today for co ordination appointment and now the owner of yet another green bag. Special!!!!!! They has beds everywhere so looks like a big sort out over Christmas. Strangely felt a bit weepy going as reminded me of last time that was abandoned and I had really high hopes then. No blood test or dummy run thank goodness even though I had myself prepared for this worse case scenario. So pleased it didn't happen as af has finally arrived this afternoon. By my calculations unless Daniel can sort my cycle to be shorter this month I will be starting my injections during the last few days of Jan. I also have to do a scan & blood test from day 5 given my previous over response.

Carrie- great news for tomorrow. Are you down regulating?

Midlands lass - hope you can get an appointment soon I only called on Monday and am going to Harley street near my work but I know you can also go to Chiswick & Ealing. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Yes, it is not ipswich but chiswick, and ealing indeed and windsor even. 
Julie Anne you were lucky to get a one hour appointment in the same week. I guess as it is nearly christmas maybe a lot of people are going away at that time . It took me 2 weeks , and same for DH. However for every other appointments it is 1/2 h so much easier. 
I smelt the chinese medecine potion. It does indeed smell revolting , even though Daniel said it was not that bad, and I could just swallow one capful easily.
I know what I am going to do ladies. I works everytime : mix it with grapefruit juice ( the pink one is sweeter). It works and you can hardly taste anything else than grapefruit. Does not work with any other juice.

Who was the one you saw in Fulham, Julie Anne, because it looks like he/she was doing a fine job, regulating the cycle that way. I so wish mine were 31 days!

This month, and that has not happened for 4 or 5 months, I am in the middle of cycle , and I started to spot and tomorrow I will probably have a light bleed,. I sware I spend my time bleeding , a little or a lot. No wonder my iron levels are so low. A miracle I am not anemic. 
I have to say I can't wait to start this chinese med tincture, as Daniel said it would give a boost and might make the pain much easier to bare.
Oh ladies I so wish us a litlle one to cuddle next year. 
As far as I am concerned I really don't have much chances, but hey I still hope. 
I wish you all a wonderful christmas, we are going tomorrow morning to France, Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the accupunture tips. Still unsure about distances as a country girl and will be staying with in-laws nr Lewisham. I am guesing Harley street would be best by public transport but not so sure what it is like to get to by car (e.g. on ET day? ---if i get that far i know). Did try the mobile number but no call back so far  

Future mummy - keep positive and enjoy France.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Got a negative result today - one of the saddest days of my life  - third angel lost in just over one year .


I am gutted but don't want to pity myself - I just want to get on with the next cycle which will start in May/June.  I will be doing the short protocol instead.

Thank you to all the ladies who supported me and now I truly know how all the BFN's are feeling 

Love to allxxxx

Odette


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Odette, I'm very sorry.  Please take things very gently and make sure you get lots of love & support from your partner and friends.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Im so sorry odette, i know how you must be feeling  
take care over christmas 

Midlands Lass, i had acu for my last 2 ETs at Harley St.  I saw Christina rather than daniel but found her really nice and possibly easier to see than Daniel as he is so booked up - she works at ealing, chiswick aswell.  On Et day it depends on who is "on call" at harley Steet - luckily both times i managed to see christina.  
By car it is only about 15-20 mins from HH so dont worry 

Miela, how are you?  You've been very quiet so hope all is Ok? 

happy christmas to everyone else
Sarah
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Odette hon I am sooo sorry.

Will be thinking of you (and all the other people who I know are, like me, probably going to be "feeling it" this Christmas).

I will be offline now til 2 Jan at the earliest so wishing everyone has a good time.

Hope to see you all in Jan when I aim to be a real HH girl...just waiting for my 1st appointment.....

Big hugs all round hope to get to know you all better in 2007!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Odette - I'm so sorry, it's especially difficult to try and cope at this time of year when everyone expects you to be happy.  Thinking of you 

Good luck to all the girls who are starting their cycles, I hope the New Year brings you all good news 

Scooter


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I had my day 2 blood tests this morning and the results were OK.  Whew, big relief.  So it all starts here .....

Thanks for the good wishes, Scooter!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Quick post (and the last one of this year from me as I am offline now for a bit).

Just to let you know I have my first appt with Mr Trew on 16 January.  Here's hoping.....

So does that make me a full HH girl now!?


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Evening Hammies


Odette- Really sorry to hear your news and sending you bubbles in lieu of hugs. I hope you have lots of friends & family round you over Christmas for support and am thinking of you.     

EBW1969- Def a Hammersmith Girl now. Good luck for appointment with Mr Trew and have a great Christmas while your off line!

Carriep- Great news re the blood test and good luck for your start!

Scooter- Thanks and have a fab Christmas

Hi to everyone else. Well I went and saw Daniel for acupuncture this pm. Future mummy you were right to be surprised I got an appointment so easily & quickly. It seems a temp made a mistake and double booked him so they had cancelled the other person. It all went fine and I'm happy to see him ore one of the others there. I did come home with a bottle of vile black Chinese herb liquid that stinks, you could probably run a car on and also I'm sure use as a paint stripper or weed killer. And I paid money for this     Anyway also thanks futuremummy for the tip on grapefruit juice and it makes it slightly easier to take. 

Anyway hi to everyone I've missed and Merry Christmas to those heading away and off line!!!      

Julie x


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Odette - really, really sorry to hear your news. I hope that you are able to get support from your family and friends and Xmas is not too difficult a time for you. Sending you a  and  

Travelling back to UK tomorrow and will be on line at some point. Have a good xmas time everyone - lots of love to all. X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Odette, I am so sorry. We all understand how you feel, I am sending you lots of   . 
Julie Anne, I am glad you had a good accupuncture session . I have not het started the chinese med, at my next period (therefore very soon  )

You may wonder what I am doing posting here while on hols in France. Well no such luck . The flight was cancelled. We are gutted. So after 5 horrible hours at airport back home, and not knowing what to do tomorrow. We are booked for no extra cost in the evening at a different airport ( only flight available as all the others are booked), but it looks like it will be the same problem, although the lady said in that aiport a few flights were running! However when I asked her if the same time flight as the one we are on tomorrow was running tonight she said it had been cancelled. So we are booked also temporarily ( is this correct spelling?) with Eurostar , which of course costs quite a lot. The airline refuses to give us our money back as " it is not their fault but the weather"!!!!!!
We have a connection in Paris, late, but if miracle and flight works will probably be delayed and then we will miss our connection as only just over an hour to run from a flight to the other. So what do we do!!  We will decide tomorrow morning after calling the airline and check the weather. This is so frustrating. I hope we can make it to Brittany in time for Christmas. I could not believe we had to go back home.   (And they gave no warning until we arrived at airport saying nothing was sure , we had to wait.  
We came back to a freezing flat!!
Oh well , at least we have a bed for tonight. A lot of people are staying at airport  until tomorrow, and will sleep in lounges. 
Hopefully tomorrow will work out OK.
Future Mummy


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello my Hammie Ladies,

Just popped by to wish you all a very merry xmas and all the love and luck in the world for 2007... lets see some more little hammie people, maybe even a girl?!?!!!     

Big hugs,

Cheery and baby Will x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Cherry - Thanks for the good wishes and great to see a sucess story in baby Will!

Futuremummy- Hope you can make it to France tomorrow. Its so sad so many are having the same problem as you and its the weather to blame. Chinese medicine is REVOLTING and I am only continuing to take it as I refuse to have paid good money for it and not. Seriously it better help as it is like an instrument of torture. I know I'm being a Drama Queen

Midlands Lass-  happy travels

Have a fab weekend everyone  

Julie x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Happy Holidays all!! Heres to many more Hammie babes for the New Year.

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been off line for a few weeks.  DH and I have been on the biggest scariest rollercoaster of our lives (spent part of the time in UCH with a threatened miscarriage and have been at home resting since then).  Another scan last week showed that beanie is hanging on in there.  Back next week to check again and praying that he/she will continue to be a battler. 

I just wanted to pop in to say thank you to everyone who PM'd me - I'm sorry I haven't replied to most of you but I've been so up and down that I hadn't even thought about logging on.  I've had a really quick look back through the recent posts - Sarah and Odette - I'm really sorry to hear your bad news.  I'm sending you lots of .  I hope you both have a chance to rest and take care of yourselves over the next week or so.

To all my other HH friends, I hope you all have a fabulous Christmas and that everyone gets what they really really want in 2007.  Finally, I hope all our new hammies babies and their mummies and daddies enjoy their first Christmas together!

Thanks for all your support over the past year - it really has kept me going.  I'll be back with proper personals in the New Year.

With lots of love

Miela xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
  

I hope that all your dreams come true in 2007.    

All our love and hugs
Wendy & Baby Luke
xXxXxXx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Meila, what an awful time you have had you poor thing. Take heart that the littke guy/girl has still managed to hang on despite everything, which has got to be a good sign. Feet up and rest, hope you are able to enjoy Christmas and a happier new year.
with love, Helen


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Just wanted to say Happy Christmas to you all and as Betty said heres to loads of Hammersmith babies in the New Year.
much love
Vicky xxxxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Borrowing my sister's computer...it has all gone quiet here but hello to all anyway and get ready for a positive 2007!

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Happy New Year to everybody and may 2007 allow us to realise our dreams.
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi 

Just wanted to wish everyone a very happy, healthy and successful New Year.  I hope everyones dreams come true in 2007 

Love
Scooter

ps Miela - I'm so glad everything is ok, I've been thinking of you in the last few weeks


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year and all the Best for 2007 to all! Have a great night

Julie xx*


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

With best wishes for everyone for a Happy New Year. Thank you for all your support in 2006 and hoping that 2007 brings joy for us all.

Caution BABY NEWS
Zac has had an eventful end to 2006. He was getting more and more cranky with his hernia which was clearly causing him pain. Great Ormond Street lost his referral and then only offered a 1st appt on 11 Jan. We felt we just couldnt see him wait that long so got a private referral to the Portland and were basically told that his hernia was a ticking time bomb (the bowel comes out through it and gets twisted) and needed to be done asap so made calls to find a surgeon free the next day and he went into St Georges where the surgeon does his NHS work on Friday for his operation. I will be having words with Great Ormond Street as the surgeon (who runs the St Georges paeds surgery unit) said that any baby with an inguinal hernia should be operated on urgently and not be left waiting 8 weeks to see a surgeon. Anyway Zac sailed through the op - he had it at 3 and we left the hospital at 7.30 and is clearly much happier. Thank god for Giles's BUPA through work.

And finally an updated Hall of Fame! Let me know of any amendments:

Our Hall of Fame! 6 January 2007
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE     

Midlands lass (Jen) - Day 2 - 20 Dec 06
Carrie P - Day 2 - 21 Dec 06
Rooth -

LADIES IN 2WW  

Anyone?

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

Future Mummy - cycling January
Katie (Alma May) - hysteroscopy in Jan and another fresh cycle in the New Year in Warsaw
Julie-Anne - cycling Jan/Feb
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
RR - cycling Feb
EBW1969 (Jo) - seeing Mr T 16 Jan 07 - planning cycle March/April 2007
Odette - next cycle May/June 07

BIG EVENTS 

FOLLOW UPS 
Miela 
Nadia (Rosa D)
Sarah (dsmlink) 
Odette 
Sarah TM 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Pooks -review with Mr T 12 September - further scan in November
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba - review 22 November

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 

Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

MUMMIES TO BE  

KellyWhitt - natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD?
Clairol - EDD 15 Feb 07 
Scooter - EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) - EDD 6 April 2007
Ants2 - natural  - EDD ?
Helen (Mrs GG) - EDD June 07

HH MUMMIES 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 

WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis 
Poochie (Vicki) 
Beetle 
Nina 
EarthAngel - back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sibbers - starts December

HH GET TOGETHER 
Date: Need a new date! January?

Love
Bettyx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy new year everyone

Its going to be an exciting couple of months with all you cyclers. Who is up first? Wishing you all the very best of luck.

Betty, glad to hear Zac's op was trouble free, poor little guy.


Helen


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the mention in the Hall of Fame, Betty - very exciting to appear there for the first time!  I'm glad to know your son has had his op and is doing well.

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Betty,
I am so glad that little Zac is well. Can't believe those docs sometimes!

I am hesitating at the moment. I can start IVF at my next period in about 3 weeks time or wait another cycle. Why do I hesitate, well the obvious one is that I am taking chinese med plus accupuncture and just started the Cmed at my last period. So I will know if it changes my cycle for the better from next month. Also just doing it once before IVF is maybe not the best, although according to accupuncturist it is not a problem as I am responding well according to him.

The other less obvious reason and may I say kind of subconscious? is that I am afraid of it. I know it sounds weird, but I now know what to expect and the first time is not always a good result. When it comes to number 2 or 3 , the docs know what works and what does not, and I am not sure if I can deal with the stress to know that if that one does not work well it might be it as why would it work with other treatments as we have all the info now to make it work . Also adenomyosis is a big mystery to docs.
It is weird but it has only been for the last few days  I felt that way, like if I was getting cold feet at the thought of maybe failing. Does it make any sense, because believe me ladies , having a baby is what I want most in this life. At the same time if a doc was to tell me now that I can't have IVF anymore I would be very disappointed!  
Has any of you ever been in this situation? I keep asking myself questions , is it the right time to start again , a bit more accu might help, so would some more time for my ovaries to recover as one of them is really high so the ec hurts, and then all those neg feelings and wondering what's the point as my eggs are fine, my fert rate is good , but the implantation is not and docs are not really able to change much about that.
Sorry ladies for writting all this but I feel better putting it in a post. I may not make much sense though. Maybe it is the blues of January after being with family and having to leave them again , as both DH and I are far away from our parents. 
I just can't put my finger on it, but today and yesterday I felt a bit down and it is not like me. 
Future Mummy


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Future Mummy,

I suggest you take each hour as it comes, and then the days, and wait for your head to clear a little and the bigger picture to come into focus. Be good to yourself.

I was s*** scared of my first cycle failing. It's only natural to worry.

Clairol.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Dear Future Mummy,

Sounds like a classic case of pre-treatment nerves.  Don't you agree girls?  

The first cycle we are so SURE it is going to happen and then maybe it does (my first IUI worked) and then maybe it fails, and then maybe it does work and then is cruelly snatched away (I had a mc).  It all leaves you wondering how sure a bet can be and how precarious life really is.  

So I ask you the following.  Which is going to be worse?  A failed cycle with the new Chinese herbs (by the way I see Daniel Elliott for acupuncture) or a failed cycle with IVF?  Because, in my mind, you only have to worry about a failed cycle.  What can you handle?

Its an interesting question because if you say you can't handle either scenario then you really need to ask yourself why are you thinking about any kind of treatment.  I was born and brought up American so my thinking is that I'd rather have tried and failed then have to sit around thinking about never trying.  It's different for everybody so there isn't a right answer.  

I guess what I really want to say is that having pre-treatment nerves is perfectly normal!

I hope I haven't confused things.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## kaz1234 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi All

Happy New year to you all and hoping all our dreams come true for 2007...

Update on me as I haven't posted for a while.. 

Hoping to cycle this month just waiting for AF to arrive this weekend!! 

Only worrying thing is with my first cycle which was with another clinic it took ages to get FSH level right before I could start treatment so hoping its going to be low, however not convinced as I have read that raised FSH levels can be brought on by stress. And currently with no kitchen and decorators in etc you can imagine stress levels are quite high also was hoping to get my body a bit more prepared on the healthy side what with all the festive food and drink feel sooooooooo unhealthy. Just have a feeling it won't be happening this month but will keep you posted.

Any tips for distressing etc..

Sorry for lack of personals but lots of reading to catch up on.

Take care
Kaz
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks Clairol and Almamay for your posts. 
I already had an IVF cycle and it was a BFN. Having a second one is what worries me as if it does not work then that's it really. my problem is adenomyosis and there is no cure. No lap can get rid of it and doc don't know why some women have it. It affects greatly implantation and is why I had a BFN. So of course I want to do it again, but until now I had the thought if first one does not work , then 2nd might , but now that I am about to embark on number 2, if it fails then what would be the point of a third one and then it is scary as I am 40 and want a baby so much like all of us. 
As for the chinese herbs, if it does not work ,fine,as I don't expect it to work on its own, but maybe will ease adenomyosis a bit by regulating blood flow and prepare the lining better. So at the moment I still feel hope , but once IVF2 is done and if neg, then ,I don't really have a plan B or C .
I certainly am not scared of failed natural cycles with chinese med . I am used to natural failed cycles. Got given a one percent chance of it working with IVF !!
Will probably feel less worried in a few days. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Future Mum
I was absolutely terrified at the thought of starting my second cycle, not so much about it failing but more about getting a weak positive and m/c. But I was more scared of not cycling again and living life in permenant limbo. My 2nd cycle was filled with anxiety at each step which made it quite hard going for me and DH, but in the end idea of not having a go and living with the consequences was greater than cycling again.
Anyway, I hope your fears ease in the next few days
Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

m/c ment

Hi hon sorry you are getting these scary nervous feelings.  I can kind of empathise.  Just about to go for our first consult at the HH in the next 2 weeks in what will be our 4th cycle.  What scares me more than a BFN I guess is a BFP IYKWIM after our m/c.  I am desparate for a BFP but know that if (no WHEN I must say WHEN) it happens any pgy is going to be fraught with even more worry.  But I keep saying if we dont try then there is NO chance at all.

Sending you a big hug and hoping that YOUR dreams come true xxx


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Future Mummy,

Your chosen user name for this website implies you normally have a positive disposition?  I hope your doubts and fears will pass soon and you have some really positive thoughts about your options. I never thought I'd make it, and there are many women in that boat. I'm not belittleing anyones struggle, and there are some horrendusly sad stories, however we do have hope. We do have miracles happen all the time, even to women that are told they have no chance. You don't need to think beyond your current cycle, becuase you don't know what's going to happen and when you get to the end of the cycle you don't know how you will feel. Maybe try and take it a day at a time....... sending hugs.

C xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Clairol, oh my goodness, where has the time gone?! You have just over a month left!! Hope you are well?
Helen


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Helen, I am fine thanks, just the usual pregnancy symptoms and really looking forward to the baby arriving and the labour being over.
Just started my maternity leave this week. Need it because I'm v tired now so putting my feet up lots.  Few things to sort out in the meantime. Need to get a new car and having an ensuite re-fit before babe arrives.

I never thought I would get this far and fingers crossed I will have a healthy baby. Just shows that dreams can come true.  The support from this site makes such a difference too.  Good luck to all the deserving ladies and lets hope 2007/2008 is a "bumper" year for us all.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Bumping us up so we are back on page 1!

Thanks for the thoughts for Zac - he is fine now. 

Clairol - time goes by quickly. Hope you get some chance to relax and do all the things you want before the babe comes.

Kaz and Future Mummy - stress and nerves are normal for the pre-cycle state I think - they definitely were for me. I found taking stuff day by day worked best and trying to enjoy the good things in life - good food, friends etc etc and not focus on things that might go wrong. 

What a beautiful day it is today hope no more nasty cold rainy days are in store.
bettyx


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello all,

I haven't posted on here since my failed IVF at Hammersmith, I don't know if you will all remember me or not.

I've been seeing My consult Mr Tayob who's been helping us a lot.  He's helped us so much that early this week I got a   and the doctors called me yesterday to confirm I'm pregnant.  We are so happy about it as I was due to start IVF again this month, so now we don't have too  

Clair glad to see you ok and wishing you all the best for a quick and easy labour.  Have you heard from Nicola and any news on her baby.  How's Cindy and Jake as well?

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck to you all.

Kelly


----------



## thackm (Jan 11, 2005)

Kelly - congratulations!! Well done.. 

Ladies - apologies that I haven't kept in touch with this thread but I wish you all the luck..

Betty - could you please update my details on the 'hall of fame', my due date is 6th April 07.


Michelle x


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello.

I am so sad to be writing this and I never thought that 2007 would start off as badly as 2006 but it has.  The rest of this post contains m/c stuff so please don't carry on reading if you think it will upset you in any way.

We went for our 8 week scan on 28 Dec and were heartbroken to find out that our baby had died a couple of days previously.  It was also apparent that the baby had not been growing properly over the previous week.  This seems to have confirmed my fears from a couple of earlier scans that my dates always seemed to be slightly behind what I thought they should have been.

On the same day we went to UCH (where ironically we'd been referred the previous week for our anti-natal care) for a confirmatory scan and to discuss the possibility of an ERPC.  I found still feeling pregnant unbearable in the circumstances and felt that I wanted everything to be over as soon as possible.  UCH advised having the ERPC because of the size of the pregnancy sac.  Because of the bank holiday weekend they couldn't fit me in until Tuesday 2 Jan.  I knew in my heart of hearts that I was unlikely to get to that date without something happening and I was right.  I had a natural miscarriage at home on the evening of New Years Eve.  I already felt forgotten by God and somehow the timing of everything just confirmed that feeling.  I have never experienced anything before in my life so physically and emotionally distressing.  The miscarriage was nothing like the threatened m/c which I'd had three weeks earlier.  Nobody tells you how physically painful it can be or how emotionally shocking it is to gather together the remains of your dead baby (apologies if that has offended anyone).

UCH had agreed to carry out karyotyping on the baby as this was our second loss in 12 months (and we felt that we couldn't put ourselves through a 4th round of treatment - emotionally, physically and financially - without some further investigations first) and I took the baby's remains with me when I went in on Tuesday morning.  They scanned me and confirmed that the pregnancy had gone in its entirety so I didn't have to have the ERPC.  We were then told that they couldn't do the karyotyping because I hadn't had 3 miscarriages.  After an argument (which I won't go in to here), they relented.  We were then telephoned yesterday and told that the test couldn't be carried out because the container with the fetus in had not been labelled properly.  I can't say here what I feel about this mistake.  They have offered to test me and DH instead and we have had our blood taken today.

I feel so angry and have such an overwhelming sense of loss that I don't know what to do with myself.  I feel it has been made worse because I would never have handed over my baby's remains if I knew that they would just be disposed of by someone to whom they mean nothing.  I'm sorry if this post is disjointed and reads like a rant - I think I just needed to let you all know because I think you will understand how I feel.

On a more positive note, we are going back to see Mr T at HH in a week or so.  I'm currently looking in to what further tests we could be having.  Does anyone have any idea what tests we might be offered or should be asking for?

I hope with all my heart that this year gets better for me and for all of you.  Thank you for listening.

I am thinking about you all too and will post some personals soon.

Miela xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh Miela you poor thing - what a truly terrible start to the year - I am so very very sorry and send you and your DH lots of hugs. Dont ever feel bad for ranting or for telling us how you feel - thats what we are here for and we want to help if we can.

I cannot believe that UCH fouled up in such an insensitive way. Perhaps you should lodge a formal complaint when you feel able? I am on an outpatient focus group at UCH and we meet on 18 Jan so if you want me to raise anything there in general terms let me know.

On next steps the best list on FF of potential tests which could give possible answers on your m/c is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0 . HH will definitely do the regular ones privately (except the controversial ones) and possibly on the NHS. A sympathetic GP will certainly be able to order the first lot and the thrombophilia panel on the NHS.

Thinking of you and your DH
Love Bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kelly - many congratulations 

Oh Miela, this is so awful.  What a truly terrible experience.  Like Betty, I can't believe how you and your precious baby were treated by UCH.  Reading your post brought back a lot of memories for me.  I can clearly recall the physical pain of the mc and also the overwhelming sense of emptiness I felt afterwards.  I just sat and cried or stared at the wall for days.  I hope Mr T can give you some answers.  Things won't be like this forever, on the 13th March last year I had a mc, on the 13th March this year I am expecting my baby.

Take care, thinking of you and DH 
Love Scooter


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thinking of you and DH Miela, 
with love, Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Miela honey I have pm'd you.  I know there is nothing I can say to take the pain away but I am sooo sooo sorry to hear this.  I know you don't know me as such but I'm here if you need anything or if there is anything I can do xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Dear Miela,
Your post doesn't read like a rant at all - its tragic.  I am so truly sorry and send you much love and condolences...... 3 years ago I went for my nuchal fold scan at 12 weeks to be told the baby had died 4 weeks earlier but because it was still inside my body still thought I was pregnant so morning sickness etc.  It was the toughest time.....
And to add insult to injury for the you the f**k up at UCH.  unbelievable.... so very sorry Miela.
love Vicky xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls

Miela - I just had to pop on here and offer you my sincere condolences honey.  What a truly terrible experience you have had and my heart goes out to you at this difficult time   
If there is anything I can do for you, please dont hesitate to PM me.  I am so very sorry honey
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Miela,Sweetie,

I am so sorry for what has happened to you. I am not sure if words can really help but like all the other girls I really feel for you and I am sending you lots of cuddles and bubbles. 
Future mummy


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Miela 
Just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear what has happened.
Im so sorry you have had to go through such a distressing time, 
take care of yourselves  
Sarah
x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Meila    so sorry to hear your news    I so hope that 2007 allows you to turn a corner...

Cheery x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Miela, I just wanted to join in the chorus of voices offering you condolences and support.  So sorry that this terrible thing has happened.  You're in my thoughts.


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Miela, I'm so sorry.  I've been keeping everything crossed for you.  

We saw Mr Trew last week and he made us feel much more positive and ready for the next round in a few months so I really hope he reassures you too.

Take care.

lots of love

Sarah
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Sarah, thanks for posting this for Miela. I am going to see mr Trew for the first time next week (changing clinics after my mc..previous icsi's were in bucks).  I havent met him before but your short post suggests he is a good person to see!  I am hoping he will let us cycle in Feb or March (I mc early nov).


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Meila,

I've just seen your post.  I'm so very sorry.  How terrible for you and your family.

I've been to see Dr Rai privately at St Mary's in Paddington at his recurrent mc clinic.  He took a history from me and did lots of blood tests.  Didn't find anything though.  If you want to chat about what it involved just let me know and I'll IM you my phone numbers.

Yours,
Katie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Melia - So sorry, like everyone else, to hear your news and the really terrible way that things worked out for you. I have been thinking about you lots and am sending you  a  and a . Take care and wishing you a more positive 2007. 

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well that's it , got my drugs and waiting for periods to start. It was weird to go back to HH, see the same people who by the way recognised me which was nice. 
Who will be on stimms same time than me i.e starting in about 10 days ?
Future Mummy,


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future mummy - I've blown you some bubbles for courage and to blow any pre-treatment nerves you might have away!  

I'll probably be back there soonish but not for treatment.  I still see the counsellors there and it really helps.  Which reminds me, I should ring for an appt.


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Future Mummy - I'm just waiting for period to start properly...always takes a few days to get going!! Then I'm downregging from later this week!! I think we're doing different protocols but it looks like fairly similar timing.

Meila - just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news.  Wishing you well in 2007.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Almamay thanks for my bubles!! 
Rooth, yes I am on short protocole. How long do you downreg before stimming?

I finally got my hands on those horrible fluorescent green bags ! Actually never got a needle bin at last IVF and kept coming in HH when having scans or blood tests with my used boxes and serynges to empty in the main incinerating needle bin. Now have the small yellow bin in bathroom, which will probably alarm the cleaning lady who will think I am on drugs. 
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi futuremummy and rooth

I'll be just a few day behind you both on the stims I expect although I have started injections already - I am doing a long day 21 protocol and did my first downreg injection this morning.  Not as tricky as I had feared thank goodness!!  I think my DH was more nervous than I was but we were both relieved to get over the first injection hurdle!

Good luck to everyone currently in a cycle 

Carrie


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

We could do with some good news for the new year on the HH thread. Best of luck to you cycling girls, we are all here cheering you on 
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL lately. Blame it on my lated addiction the series 24 which we started watching over Christmas. It started with series one and ........ so basically no life especially with CSI & now ER is back on!!!! Still great at distracting me with imprending IVF. Futuremummy, Carrie and rooth I'm cycling around the same time as you all. At present waiting for the   to turn up and will start stimming (short protocol) on day two. I think it will be in approx 14-15 days from now. So let the madness begin   !!!!!

Melia- very sorry to hear your news and I echo all that has already been said by the other lovely hammersmith girls! 

EBW1969- Good luck for your meeting with Mr Trew next week. I'm sure you will find him very helpful.

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well and looking forward to an excellent 2007. I'm having a night off for 24 as DH is out of town and I'm off to a London girls meet but am sure to be back to it tomorrow as up to series 3 for those who have watched. Have a great week!

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, I know what you mean. When we get another series to watch we 'go dark' until its finished! DH is poised to download the latest series that is out on Sky in Jan. Exciting stuff!

Helen


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie-anne, I love ER too. I also like Nip/Tuck, and the the original CSI and of course 24. DH loves 24 and CSI but hates ER and Nip /Tuck. I think he is jealous of George Clooney like most men. Now that there are all back on tv with new series , I know what I'll be doing on 2ww!!
Looks like we will be having ec and ET nearly at same time. 

CarrieP , good to have you on board for this same month cycle. 

Julie Anne, did Daniel Elliot give you chinese med to take during period too and most importantly did he also tell you to take it during next period while stimming? ( i.e 3 or 4 days?) I trust him and want to do it but the nurses said that better not to mix chinese herbs and stimming . Who to believe? I feel better with the chinese med than without! However he also advises not to take any herbs anymore after period finished.
Would be interested to know if you have been advised the same by him. I am taking Dong Quai herbs.

Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

future mummy - last time I down regged for 2 weeks before starting stims.  I then stimmed for 11 days.  Who knows what will happen this time?! Glad you're also the proud owner of the lurid green bag!

Julie - I'm still awaiting   to get going.  It always seems strange as every other month I'm optimistically hoping she won't turn up!  I'm on day 2 long protocol, so hope to start in next couple of days....

Carrie - glad you survived the first injection - I know I found the first one the hardest to do last time.

Well, I'm off to watch Nip/Tuck recorded last night.  Have only recently got Sky, and really missed seeing the last series!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Futuremummy- DH isn't too keen on ER or Greys Anatomy either but likes the others. I also like NCIS- Yes I need to get a life. I will be recording lots of the mentioned programmes to watch on 2ww. Are you taking any time off to blob on the sofa? In answer to you question. Daniel has suggested I take the Chinese meds during my next period too as they are to work on blood flow and not Chinese meds for stimulation as some people take. I didn't really think about it in combination with the stimm drugs so will have to discus it with him when I see him next week. I found they gave me a wooping great headache so he said to have half the dose. I have the same one's you have and they taste revolting!!!!!!

Mrs GG- I know what you mean about going dark. I have just got the 3rd series of 24 out from block buster so I guess thats my weekend planned!

According to a test today I'm ovulating so looks like I'll be starting stimms in 14-15 days and also having a busy night in with DH. Need I say more.....

On my cycle buddies thread we have a luck 7 thing going for the bubbles for 2007. so I'm blowing all the hammersmith girls who are about to be cycling some lucky bubble. We also have a beauty pageant going on too and Vikki pollard is just an example of the beauties on offer. You should see the teeth on some of the pictures. I might change me kiwi to a picture of ugly Betty if I can work out how to do it. 
Julie x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Julie anne , thanks for my bubbles! 
I would be interested in knowing what Daniel says about the stimms and chinese meds, the herbs gave me some headaches too, but he seemed surprised.However they seem to work. My ovulation has not happened yet and it is day 13 , usually I have it on day 11, so it looks like it is increasing my cycle ( not a bad thing!!), although of course I should wait to see if luteal phase is also longer. 
I am thinking of taking the chinese herbs for 3 or 4 days of stimms during period , as it seems to stimulate the womb and if it can get rid of clotting and old blood ( sorry TMI) then it should make implantation easier. This is what he says. 

I am excited and a bit nervous about this IVF , don't know why. We have decided to go for blastos but as I am on short prot and therefore less eggs fertilised, possibilities it won't work and I have 0 embryos for ET. But if it works , would increase my chances of implanting because of adenomyosis. 
Oh, decisions, decisions!
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie-Anne forgot to say, love the picture. Sent some bubbles your way too for good luck   
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Future mummy- I am having the c-med for the same thing and will probably take for 3-4 days at the beginning of me cycle. I told him they gave me a headache and he seemed surprised and said he will work on a diffrent one as it might be an allergy. Also blew you extra bubbles for luck and thanks for mine!!!!

I'm just straight IVF as NHS so guess if I get to et it will be 2/3 day, but have my fingers crossed too and am going to pick my drugs up soon. 

How are the other soon to be cyclers and hammies?

Julie


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Julie,

I hope I'm still considered a honourary Hammie Girl as I have some frosties there and still have counselling there (which has been very very helpful by the way).  I'm having my hysteroscopy next week in Warsaw CD10 and then hope to start DR on CD21 and go from there so I'm not far off from starting.  Only one more AF to go.

Yours,
Katie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi Katie - once a Hammie always a Hammie! You are still there on the Hall of fame. We will be cheering you on whether here or in Poland.

Julie-Anne - You could ask about blastos even if NHS. They seem to be doing more and more at HH these days so may do it if they think it is appropriate. I never had enough to consider it as 5 fertilised was the max I ever achieved.

Future Mummy - interesting about the herbs - I never took them as I take lots of other meds so was worried about interaction. Sorry to be thick but what is adenomyosis?

Rooth - You never know this cycle might be exactly the same - all my cycles were even though they were different in other ways (dosage, follie nos, eggs gathered )
and on my 2nd succesful one everything was exactly a week later than the first just 3 years on! Have you got to start on the jabs yet??

Carrie - how is it going??

Miela - thinking of you.

everyone else too.

BABY RELATED NEWS ALERT
I managed my first night out without the kids since Zac was born last night - scary but fun. Makes a change from endless telly - ER one of my faves after House, I cancelled the cable so have no Grey's Anatomy at the mo. I get to watch reruns of Scubs most pms. I think my obsession with medical drama is a bit worrying....

Love to everyone
Betty


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

I'm due to start down reg tomorrow - rang and registered for treatment today.  Got query scan on 25th Jan.  DH has offered to help with injections this time, but will have to see how he feels....he wasn't keen to be in the room with me when I did them last time!Not very good with needles.

I've got very mixed feelings tonight about starting another cycle. Optimism mixed with apprehension I think! 

Katie - it's lovely to hear from you and I hope you'll continue to post on this board.  Good luck with the hysteroscopy next week.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Rooth, I know how you feel about beeing excited but also apprehensive about the treatment. I am better now but more apprehensive than last time. Maybe because I know what the treatment is , and how difficult 2ww is , and how sad it can be. Also as I am trying for blasts , possibility that no embryos left for et, but I would like to try if enough eggs fertilised, not sure as doing short protocole , and not on the max dosage. We'll see. Good luck with your treatment 

Almamay, of course you are part of the club, once a HG always a HG. 
Having a FET account there , I consider myself as a HG for life.

Betty, don't all girls love ER and all boys hate it? There are quite a few handsome men in that series! Not as handsome as my DH of course 

CarrieP , how are you doing ?

Off to cook DH dinner ( tapas with French wine) then watching ER while DH does dishes, Fair?  

Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Rooth - Good to hear from you too.  I had DH help with the first couple rounds of injections but found it more trouble than it was worth.  I'm sure you have seen me post about EMLA cream that numbs the injection site.  Hammersmith are aware of it and have even given me a prescription for it.  Your GP might be helpful with that as well.  It makes all the difference.  I have a needle phobia.  I'm not nervous of needles or blood test I was, in the past, a full on mental case and had to be held down for injections and blood tests.  No kidding and definetly NO FUN.  That's the difference I think between being nervous of injections where it is a stressful situation and a phobia where it turns into an incident.  The worse thing was it wasn't just a horrible incident for me but my family and the medical staff that had to cope with me.  

Might I suggest you try doing your own injections with the help of EMLA cream and leave DH out of the loop?  It is much more relaxing doing them myself and not having to plead with DH or even have him there at the right time etc.  

If you need any help or support IM me and I'll send you my phone number and can talk you through it.  

I've posted a lot about EMLA on this site so just do a search on it and you'll find hints and tips.  I post because it's the only thing that has helped me cope with my phobia and I'm so grateful I try and help other people when I can.

Also, one other thing I just remembered.  I know some of you have to travel quite a distance to HH but if you don't and you are having problems with injections you can go in every day and have a nurse do them for you.  I was told that quite a few women do that by a nurse or doc at HH.  I was surprised that it is part of the service but they do do it.  

Good luck Hammies!

Future Mummy - OMG   I just saw your post.  It is soooooooo true!  I love ER but haven't seen it for ages because DH complains the whole show and ruins it for me so I don't watch it when he's around.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Ok need to top your bubbles up to ending in 7 for 2007 luck. I'll be exhausted with all the blowing especially with my stunning braces!

futuremummy- enjoy ER and it sounds like DH is well trained!!!!

Almamay- Fab news re your next tx and it is not long now!!! Good luck for your hysteroscopy!!!!

Rooth- Good luck for dr tommrow.     I know what your mean about optimism with apprehension. 

Betty- thanks I will ask about blastos if  oh I mean when I get to ec. Just a little apprehensive after last time. Enjoy your night of freedom!!!!!!

Carrie how are you?

Er is calling so catch up later xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Katie - Thank you for all your kind words.  I've re-read my post and realsied the ambiguity of what I wrote! It's DH who's not good with needles, although I'm not a great fan. I think he just feels he'd like to be involved more than last time, but I fear we may both end up feeling frazzled if I'm not careful.  I'll certainly take your advice and do tomorow's alone. Thanks for reminder about EMLA as well.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Apparently it's also going to be the Chinese year of the Pig which is also supposed to be very lucky.

I have to say I haven't had much luck in my life with the year ending in 7. 

1967 - father drafted into the Army (later went to Viet Nam in 1969 the worst year to be there)
1977 - house burnt down, got braces, mother broke her leg in three places, father had two heart attacks (aged 34) and father left family.
1987 - in psychiatric hospital for 4 months with depression (voluntary patient, was that depressed I actually checked myself in!)
1997 - DH and I broke up but got back together a month later.  

I suppose I should be more positive and say that at least things are getting better.  Maybe I should re-phrase that.  Things aren't as bad as they were.  I have to say 1977 was the worst although it is the name of one of my favourite albums (by the band Ash).

Julie - I'll try and only blow bubble to the number of 7 from now on. (and I thought I was crazy!!)

Yours,
Katie


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, so if your 7 thing is good then maybe having my hysteroscopy on the 17th will do the trick!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

17th should definitely do the trick!!!! 7 more coming your way for luck and year of the pig? If it was the cat or dog fab but pig will do. Is that a good thing? xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello to all. Can't add much to the ER discussion...sorry never got into it really!

I'm at HH tomorrow for first stims scan and getting anxious to know what is going on down there and hoping for good news!!! 

XX


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Just checking in.
Midlands lass hope tomorrow goes well for you.
FutureMummy - I did acupuncture but not herbs - went to a guy called Silvio Andrade who is another IVF acupuncture specialist - does loads of women going through tx.  I guess each acupuncturist has their own way of working.  Good luck
Rooth - I found doing the jabs myself easier but I liked it the odd time DH got the stuff out of the fridge and brought it to me with a cup of tea 
Big hugs and love and luck to all.
Vicky x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi ladies.

Well it is 4 days and counting til I hope to become a real hammie girl with my first appt with Mr Trew.  I am nervous and have all the notes ready from my gp and previous clinic.....hope I don't bore him to death.

for my other cycles I was part of another board and am still on there occasionally (mainly on the mc sections at the mo).  Hoping to wean myself over to here more now....

OK technical q alert (also mc ment)

Two things I have heard about the hh is that 1) you are not given progesterone after transfer.  I took this last time (achieving the pgy which I lost in nov at 9.5w).  I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on this...Do they still like you to be put on the baby aspirin?  I know that there is a lot of research re progesterone and have heard other clinics dont prescribe it.....2) One of the ladies on my other board has just moved from the hh as she has said they dont test for immune issues after mc (I think she has had three??).  Anyone know anything about this?  Any thoughts?  I was promised analysis by the NHS after my mc even though I had never mc before.  This actually didnt happen the way they said.  I dont know anything about "immune issues" or what they are?  Is there anything anyone can tell me re tests they may do bc I have mc...or will it just be a straightforward start when you are ready kind of thing do you reckon.  

Sorry for the q's....

The lady that is moving is moving to the ARGC which I understand is the subject of the Panorama programme on Monday investigating the consultant.  

I must admit I have generally felt good about the HH while reading your posts.  I kept wondering if I had made the right decision as I then read that UCH were getting better stats -then I read however that UCH tend to take fewer complicated cases....Maybe I should just stop reading huh?

Sending sticky stuff to anyone who is at that stage....

"See" you soon....maybe in fact see some of you for real next week.  Anyone going to HH on Tuesday pm lol


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi EBW

On your questions: HH do give progesterone post ET but only until blood test day if it is a fresh cycle. If you get a BFP they say that extra progesterone post 14 days does nothing to prevent any future m/c and your body takes over in any event. They will however prescribe further progesterone if you insist. On FETs they prescribe progesterone for the 1st 12weeks as the body in a FET is not as prepared to be PG.
Baby aspirin - this will depend on your special circs. It is not standard. I was on it but it was specifically prescribed because I have lupus. There is some dispute as to whether you should take it after EC or after ET or only when you get a BFP - St Mary's advise only post BFP as they think it may affect implantation. 
Depends what you mean by "immune issues" - they will do the standard recurrent m/c blood tests which includes a thrombophilia panel etc tests if you request. For recurrent m/c they will often refer to St Mary's. They dont do NK cells/ Chicago tests etc which are on the very outer edge of accepted medical practice and done by ARGC/Care and a few others. A good list of possible tests is at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0 . The disputed ones are at the end. They do not do the bloods as standard before a cycle but given that you m/c in the past it is worth asking for them before just in case something comes up.

I am firmly of the opinion that there is more to a clinic than their stats and in any event once you get over 38 often clinics dont have enough people to make stats particularly meaningful assuming they are accurately reported in the first place. I think feel of a clinic is also important as is ease of cycling there - do you want to be in traffic for hours every time you go there, do they keep appt times etc. Price also counts - I was always of the view that given the healthy dose of luck you need I would rather 3 HH cycles than one ARGC one.

Good luck to all you Jan cyclers.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hello Everyone.

I can't say how comforting it has been to receive all your messages and kind words. Thank you so much Betty, Jo, Scooter, Helen, Vicky, Miss TC, Future Mummy, Sarah, Cheery, Carrie, Sarah (TM), Almamay, Midlands Lass, Rooth, Zora and Reena (and anyone else I've missed) for thinking of me and DH. I hope to reply to your PMs over the next few days.

It makes me feel more positive to know that some of you have been through the same thing or worse and yet you have managed to keep going forward and still have hope. I'm not quite there yet - I know it's going to take time. Grief seems to be creeping up on me slowly and it keeps catching me unawares. I have days when all I can do is cry but I know I'll get through this and I'm hoping that Mr T will tell us that there's still light at the end of the tunnel when we have our consultation next week.

Jo, we'll be there (for our consultation) on Tuesday afternoon so I will try to smile at everyone in the waiting room in case you're there too. Re the questions in your last post, HH do prescribe progesterone after transfer. You have to take it for 2 weeks on a fresh cycle and for 3 months on a frozen cycle (if you get a positive pregnancy test). I'm not aware that HH routinely prescribe baby aspirin - they haven't asked me to take it on any of my three cycles.

Betty - thank you for moving my position on the Hall of Fame.

Betty and Sarah(TM) - I am sending you both a PM with some questions. I hope you don't mind.

Best of luck to all the girls who are starting treatment now or soon. I've got my fingers well and truly crossed for you all. We all deserve a bit of happiness.

Lots of love and many thanks for your support.

Miela xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you sooo much Betty for your detailed reply.  I think I have a good feeling about HH anyway just, I dont know, getting a little edgy before my first consult.  

I too take stats with a pinch of salt and would much rather go on personal recommendation any day (and we have been recommended Mr Trew by someone who knows him).  I will be 38 in June and I know a lot of the stats refer to those younger than me too!!!

Miela, you have posted while I am typing. It is lovely to see you on here honey. Been thinking about you a lot these past few days.  If there is anything I can do let me know.  As for my appt its at 2pm and I have to go to the Lisa Sainsbury Wing...is that where you go?  (sorry if I am being thick, never been there before).  I will probably be wearing my long black coat with the furry collar (in case you get funny looks for smiling at everyone).  You are seeing Mr Trew as well??  I really hope it all goes well for you xxx  Its quite nervewracking for me at this stage waiting for the appointment to come round and I am sure you are feeling like this too.  Thanks also for you comments on Prog'one and aspirin....Its amazing how clinics do things differently huh?  As for coping with this mc nightmare I am still struggling but have finally started pulling away from my mc board...which is a huge wrench!  I am nowhere near over the loss of our baby (and still get times when I am really down) so I know what you mean.  If I want to cry I just cry!  Let me know if there is anything I can do (huh I said that already didnt i?)

Well better go have done NOTHING yet today.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Miela, nice to hear from you. 

Julie Anne, if you want to try blasto , maybe worth mentionning it as soon as poss to your consultant. ( you can email him). 
I was told by dr Lavery to tell the nurse at coordination review that I was confirming we were going to try and go to blasts as then you are on the list and they get a special media from the states as apparently in that clinic in the states they do blats all the time and they have the best media in the world and the best pregnancy rate in the world. 
However when I spoke to embryologist last week , she said they have just started to get media on a regular basis so no need to make special order . Which means that they are doing it more and more , and therefore I guess see it as improving chances of implantation? Anyway , maybe you should still confirm you are interested in doing blasts if possible to whoever is your cons . 
I found dr Lavery to be very helpful I must say and I have emailed him twice with very important questions ( would not email him every 5 mns with questions I can ask nurses or docs of course ) and he replied very quickly.
So I am very impressed .
The embryologist said though that when they get blasts they don't like to freeze them , but as difficult to get blasts to start with , probably very rare that they are any left to freeze. Apparently blasts, as they have more cells , develop an extra protection or layer and it is what can prove a prob when frezzing and thawing. I was surprised.
What I would like also is that should a miracle happen and I have quite a few eggs fertilized, then freeze one or 2 , to increase my fet bank and then let the rest develop to further stages. The embryologist say they usually don't do that as if less embryos to develop to stage of blasts less chances, but she did not say no!! I guess I would hate having no embryos left for et and none frozen either, so if at least one or 2 can be frozen then it does not feel as everything is lost if none of the embryos make it to blasts stage. 
So when I know how many fertilized eggs I have I think I will try and see if possible. 
Mind you I may be lucky to have only one or 2 fertilized embryos , in which case , I will go to transfer on day 2 ( remember they do not do 3 day in HH,or at least it is  rare, and only happen if say Ec is on a friday and then et is on a monday , but they won't plan for a 3 day time frame ). It is either 2 or 5 days, I have been told. 
This is the only thing I don't agree with as I have called a few private IVF clinics in London , and the majority seem to think that 3/4 days embryos having more cells will survive better than 2 days , during implantation and when frozen. 
what do you girls think?
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again,
Betty, thanks for all the info . I was at one point thinking agbout ARGC but heard not so good stuff about them and I like the feeling at HH that people care and they are the biggest european research fertility centre and their cons are excellent.So right now I stick to HH. also much cheaper!!
NK cells , few clinics are for the tests! I have to say that I don't feel everything is very clear as to why and why not. 
But it is so expensive and even though NK testes are done and more drugs taken , it still does not give 100% results and , if NK cells tests show problems then I understand that they give you more drugs especially more cortisone, and the last appointment I had with my gynecologist ( who also works in a fert clinic, but not HH) she saidthat I don't need to get all those extra drugs .
Sometimes I feel decisions are so difficult to take for us girls . It is our bodies , and yet , the whole thing is confusingand even scary as all those docs don't all agree. What is the best in the short term and in the long term. 

I have to say that if my IVF 2 is negative , I will be tempted to maybe try new drugs and do more tests. I would certainly feel more vulnerable and eager to hear some doc say if you do this you improve your chances. But will it work or is it futile? . 

I guess at HH , I feel there is a good sense of ethics and they are very careful about what they prescribe, very conservative in that way , they only offer something new if it has really proven to make a difference.
Future Mummy


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Miela* - feel free to PM me at any time and ask as many questions as you like - I found it really helped to talk to people who were going through similar situations, as your friends and family can support you but can't necessarily relate to your feelings.

As for me, I'm having a bit of a dilemma. Mr Trew said we'd be ready to try again with a private cycle when February AF arrives (January one is very late but I guess that's a result of all the drugs?). In the meantime we had a letter from our PCT asking us in for an interview and we're now being referred to Queen Mary's Roehampton for our one NHS attempt (as HH is not within our area). The PCT woman couldn't tell us what the waiting list time is so I did some detective work and after zillions of phone calls got through to the director at QM who was very helpful and said he felt confident that we have a good chance of starting a cycle early in the next financial year but he can't guarantee that until the figures are finalised in March.

So what do we do? Wait 'til March and hope that we can start an NHS cycle at QM in April or May (with no guarantees) or do we go ahead with a private cycle at HH in February? And if we go for the latter do we go with a fresh cycle so that we can save our frozen embryos and have FET for child number 2 (or 3?! - part of my New Year's resolutions is to think more positively!!) or do we go with a FET and save some money?

My gut is telling me to stay with HH as Mr Trew said that the protocol, drugs etc were perfect for us and there's no reason to suggest that we will necessarily mc again. QM use different drugs and downreg by sniffing so maybe that won't be so successful for us? But my head on the other hand is saying that it would be ridiculous for us to fork out £3k+ when the NHS cycle might work.

Questions, questions! I hadn't realised quite how confused I was until I started writing - sorry. 

Good luck to AlmaMay, Future Mummy, EBW, Midlands Lass, Julie-Ann, Rooth  and all other HH girls - let's hope that the year of the pig brings lots of piglets!!

Take care.

Sarah x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Just a quickie to say hi to Miela, I have been thinking about you a lot recently. It is only natural for the grief to sneak up and bite you on the bum when you think you have got yourself together. Don't you dare feel bad about this, just go with the flow and eventually the days will pass easier.

Sarah, I had a slilghtly similar dilema at the begining of 2006 and was ready to do a 2nd private cycle but days before the first injeciton I was told we could do an NHS cycle in April but the date wasnt moveable. So we waited but the 3 months wait until April seemed more painful than all the other months. I wonder if the dates would work out well in the end for you, if you cycle now with Mr T by the time your NHS cycle comes around in April/May it could be good timing (if you need another cycle, I certainly hope you dont!)
I guess it comes down to can you wait 4+ months and the financial aspect of paying or not paying. It is such a tricky one, I know we struggled with it.

Best wishes to everyone 
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Afternoon Everyone- heres blowing you lots of lucky year of the pig 7's   

Well I'm on 2ww to see if I will be starting my IVF and trying to be naively hopeful I might get a miracle and not have to do it but who knows given its never happens before. In drinking water training and constantly running to the loo with strange looks from my colleagues. 

midlands lass- Hope your scan went well today and let us know how you got on!!!!    

Melia- Good to hear from you and once again so sorry for the dreadful time you have had and so understandable that you are finding things a struggle    

Sarah- Gosh what a dilemma you are in. I always find the wait so bad which is why I did my private TX late last year even though I had funding three months later. We litrally couldn't wait any longer and needed to feel like we were doing something proactive instead of being in limbo.  Perhaps if you decide to wait for the NHS treatment you could spend a little of what you would spend privately on complementary therapy's' to feel like your doing something while waiting if your not already. Also hope all the hammies will have lots of piglets for your of the pig this year too!!!!!

Futuremummy- Thanks for the tip on blasto's and e-mailing Mr T. I haven't really thought about what comes after ec as never got there last time but am optimistic I will this time. If I went to blasts the I can't freeze any left over is that right?

EBW1969- Good luck for your meeting with Mr T. I'm sure he will discuss all at length and hope you will have a positive outcome!!!!!! 

Helen- you are a mine of info so I know who to ask if I have any questions. 


Hi also to almay, rooth & Vicky

Have a fab weekend

Julie xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quickie for Sarah(TM).  We were due to have our first NHS cycle at HH starting this month.  We discussed timing with Mr T after our cancelled July 06 cycle (OHSS) and decided that we could fit a FET in in October 06.  Of course, we got PG with our FET and I had to cancel our NHS cycle just before Christmas.  We are now in the very unfortunate position of having lost our baby and our NHS cycle (we've been told by the funding office that we'll have to start from scratch re the NHS funding - even down to getting a referral to HH from our GP and waiting 13 weeks for an initial NHS consultation).

I suppose the moral of this story is that it boils down to money.  If the money is really an issue, it may be better to wait a couple of extra months and take advantage of your NHS go.  The waiting is easier said than done though.

I'm hoping to PM you later today or this weekend.  I'm glad you don't mind me asking some questions - there are a couple of things you might be able to advise me on.

Miela xx

Miela


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Julie Anne, until last week I thought it was possible to freeze blasts ( I even thought it had better results than non blasts) . I also thought I heard of girls having blasts frozen. However the embryologist was adamant they don't do it at HH as they don't like doing it as most of the time problem( I would have thought that if that was the reason and as we pay extra for blasts it is up to us to say please try and add blasts to our fet account! So although this is what transpires , I will try to get it confirmed by cons at some point maybe if we insist?... 
If you get a chance to ask dr Trew next time you see him I would be interested to know his view! Good luck with your natural 2ww 

Sarah, it is a dilemma and sometimes I feel that those treatments are mainlyabout us taking decisions as to what to do , where, when , which, and it can be stressful before the treatment itself has started.
Whatever you decide make sure you check with your PCT how they operate, i.e are you still alowed the same number of NHS tries if you go private. Some PCTs ( quite a lot actually but not all) will give you less NHS tries if you had private. For example if you can have 3 NHS tries and had 2 privates , some then only offer you one NHS attempt by some obscur logic. 
Other PCT don't care how many private treatments you have , but worth checking!!
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all again

Melia  - Good to hear from you. Things will take time X

Julie-Anne - I felt the same...keep drinking the water!

I went for my stims scan on Friday and found that things were going well. They asked me to go back in on Sunday but today found that i only had two at 17mm so not ready yet. Was a little disappointed and now wondering if the other little follies will grow enough to get mature eggs....i have no idea on this front. Have to go back again tomorrow for another scan...fingers crossed.

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

midlands lass
How many follies do you have? I had one that was developping quickly and the others were lazy. after another 2 days, to let them mature,  they were all ready and the quick one was too ripe ( but it was not 17 , it was already 20 , so after 2 extra days probably was way out of the limit!!!) I got 8 eggs and 6 fertilised on short protocole . I got 3 grade 1 , 2 average and one not so good. Froze 3. Unfortunately , did not implant so back next week with same drugs . 
It usually happens very quickly at the end when the follies decide to grow. Even when the late night injection is done they still develop. I would not worry. 
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hello

I've now started the bruselerin ( can't spell it!!) and am having a fab time ticking off all the side effects I'm getting!  So far, I've had horrible headaches on friday and saturday, felt queasy all day yestserday until I was finally sick ( sorry if TMI) and have developed hot flushes.  Also getting a rash round the injection site for about half an hour aferwards!
Today has been much better, with just the rash and a milder headache.
Last time I only got the headaches, so the rest has come as a bit of a suprise.  Anyone had similar and found ways of helping? Probably too late to sort accupuncture out. Am drinking lots of water.

Midlands lass - I found that everything happened really fast at the end and they all put on a growth spurt.  Hope that  your scan tomorrow goes well.


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone.  Wow, I miss a couple of days on here and you are rabbiting away on all sorts of interesting topics.  I will have to get up earlier to keep up with you lot!

I am on day 6 of downregging today.  I feel fine.  DH says I have been grumpier (even more so than usual  ), but I am refusing to get wound up by that    Injecting has been straightforward enough so far, so that's a relief.  I just hope I get through to the baseline scan (on the 23rd) without any horrible side effects.

I see one of Daniel Elliott's colleagues for acupuncture and I've had the disgusting Chinese herbs in the past.  I'm not taking them at the moment though - I went to see Zita West's nutritionist and got her advice on supplements to take before and during the cycle instead.  And boy there are a lot of them!  They don't taste as bad as the Chinese herbs (though there is a drink mix called Superfood which is retchingly vile in water but just about drinkable in juice) but the sheer number of pills makes the logistics of taking them incredibly complicated.  They're not cheap either - but then what aspect of this parallel IVF universe is?? 

Interesting to hear all your thoughts on distractions and entertainment.  I haven't watched ER or 24 for a while.  DH is a CSI fan, but it's anything with Daniel Craig in it that works best as a distraction for me at the moment  .  I have got most of his past films on my DVD rental list from amazon - I just have to be a bit discreet and not order them all one after the other, or DH will think that there is an actor who is more important to me than he is!  I am kind of hoping that D.Craig's famous versatility will mean that DH doesn't realise that it's the same person in all the films 

Hope the weekend has been good to you all,
Carrie


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Rooth - I just saw your message after I posted my last one.  Sorry to hear you're having bad side effects.  I don't really have any suggestions I'm afraid, but I hope you'll hang in there and things will get better very soon.

Carrie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for advice rooth and future mummy.

Had scan again today and now having e/c on wed!

Still not really sure of how many follies will be ready. Five were today and others close by so assume will be a reasonable crop?

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

A bit stressed today, as I have all my fert drugs ready except from Gonal F. Was told ready to collect , went there to pick it up and what do I realise they have not put them in fridge! It is not a problem says the pharmacist , it is , I say!
Anyway after a lot of talking they accept to call supplier who says will send another few pens but not before friday. What happens if my periods come before ,I wil have to wait another month says the pharmacist!  
Can't do much about it! When I got the gonal F first time at HH , NHS, they told me to keep it in fridge. It even had a sticker on it. Today , when I collect the Ovitrelle it is in the fridge , the pharmacist says it needs to stay cold then I point out the fact that on the box of gonal -F it says the same ! they argue that one line says keep in fridge and the other one says ok to keep it out of frige for 30 days from time it is made. I replied ,it has been made more than a month ago, and besides Ovitrelle has same recommendation. Anyway , I am about to cry at pharmacy as I can see that my planned treatment of January is about to become FEB,and also they said that the supplier only agrees to send new pens if they receive the existing ones now ( do I trust them they not goingto resend the same ones). At HH they said that Gonal F to work well needs to be in fridge. The temperature at the chemist was quit hot. The pens were in boxes in a plastic box on the floor. I feel very frustrated. Whatever happens if I get the new drugs on Friday, will they work having been handled that way? too late to go to another chemist! 

Also , have you watched panorama BBC tonight? 
At one point was hesitating between HH and ARCG , chose HH. 
May I ask you girls what are your thoughts?
here is the link. I hope you don't mind me asking?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6225951.stm

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi again, 
Midland lass, great news that ec is on wed!
five follies is already good ( it only takes one!) but from what you are saying others are close by, so by the time you have the late night injection and you arrive for ec , a lot can change, so i'd say this is all good news. I wish you the best for EC  
Future Mummy


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Future Mummy - Bet you are glad that you have decided to be treated at HH instead of ARGC after the Panarama program tonight.


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Rooth - I wouldn't have thought it too late to have acupuncture for the side effects....worked a treat for mine.  My guy said that it helps the body accept the drugs more easily hence lessening of side effects - got rid of mine completely..........
FutureMummy - how about this as an idea - tell the pharmacist that you don't want the drugs any more from them and get HH to write you a new prescription and get it filled at HH pharmacy........... I was told to stimm at 3pm on the day I had the scan and I didn't have any drugs - so rushed to HH and got a new prescription and filled it at the pharmacy and so was able to start immediately - didn't want to delay it a few days which I would have to have done.  The doctors were completely fine about issuing a new prescription - would that work for you? Important to be as relaxed as possible - you don't want to be mistrusting the drug each time you inject it.......
good luck everyone,
much love Vicky x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Vicky r , I wish I could but I am having private IVF and therefore the HH could only prescribe a private prescription. Would not give a NHS one. This is an agreement between the PCT and my GP practice so I had to get the private prescription from HH then run to GP and get an NHS equivalent , and the NHS prescription given by GP is not accepted by HH pharmacy. They only take HH prescriptions ( white forms that are either private or NHS , but no green NHS form from practice I have been told) so I can only get it from a pharmacy outside the HH. Now it is too late to go to different Pharmacy as I have agreed to get it by Friday ( they say it should be back, the important word beeing "should") and if I had said no and gone to a different chemist , I was then sure to wait an extra week as the pharmacist I am with,  are getting it specially courried because of problem.
I am telling you girls it is wonderful to get the drugs on an NHS basis but if this happens to you , make sure you have plenty of time for things to get done. As they are no fertility specialists , they store no drugs and they have not much clue about them as I have discovered. 
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Future Mummy - I'm sorry you're having such a nightmare with your drugs, that really is the last thing you need at the moment.  I hope they arrive ok on Friday.

Midlands Lass - goodluck for EC tomorrow  

Rooth - I suffered from terrible headaches and injection site reactions everytime I dr.  I found putting an ice pack on the area healped with the redness and drinking huge amounts of water helped the headaches slightly.  I think alot of my headaches were also stressed induced. As Vicky said I don't think it would be too late to try acupuncture.

Carrie - glad to hear the dr is going well.  I'm not a Daniel Craig fan myself but you shouldn't feel bad for indulging yourself!!!!!   I love ER so much but what have they done to the theme tune!

EBW - goodluck for your appointment with Mr Trew today. 

I recorded last nights Panorama so I'll watch that this afternoon, sounds as though it should be interesting!

Hope everyone else is ok, Vicky - I love your latest picture of Sam.

Scooter


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

hello girls

I hope you dont mind me joining you. I'm booked on a 21 day protocol for ICSI at HH & started DR today & feel awful but if you wouldnt mind I'd like some advice. I've used FF before & its always come through for me!

When I inject into the stomach is there a particular place that is best? Im lucky cos Ive got quite a bit of covereage wherever it is!! Also - do I have to store the Burselin in the fridge once its opened or is that just the Gonal F & Ovitrille that needs to be in the fridge?

Also - Im still taking Wheatgrass cos I am prone to high FSH - am I still ok to be taking this or shall I stop & lastly when do I start my protein drinks?!!

Sorry to ask so much but this is our last try & I want to get it right. I know I should have listened properly when I went to see the nurse - but as you know - sometimes it difficult to take it all in. If I call from work everyone can hear what I say so its difficult!

Any help would be MUCH appreciated & good luck to everyone having tx. I hope that I can give someone good advice one day! 

Love Lobs

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Lobs, it's good to have you with us.  I injected the buserlin into my stomach and found the best place was about 1 inch below my belly button and 1 inch to the left or right, I alternated sides each day.  I however didn't have anything to grab hold of so I think that anywhere that's fairly "fleshy" would be ok.  You don't need to keep the Buserlin in the fridge once it's opened.  I can't help you with the wheatgrass but I'm sure one of the other HH ladies can help you.  

Hope this helps  

Scooter


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all

Hello Lobs - good to be here. FF is great. Not sure about wheatgrass but d/r injections have all been in my tummy and been ok. I had a bit spare there so just went for a different area each day!

Future mummy - sounds like a bit of a nightmare with your drugs. Hope it gets sorted out ok!

Not looking forward to tomorrrow but here goes! X


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Just wanted to say a quick good luck to midlands lass for tomorrow - the EC isn't as bad as it sounds and it'll all be over before you know it!

A warm welcome to Lobs too.  I did the d/r injections in my thighs and then did the stimms injections in my tummy.  Like Scooter, I did the tummy ones just below my belly button and varied them slightly left and right each day.

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok.  Did anyone watch Panorama last night?  Any thoughts?  I was interested to hear Lord Winston say that if he had to recommend a London clinic to a member of his own family, there are fewer than four that he'd be happy for them to attend!  Intrigued to know which ones he regards as being ok.  Presumably he's including HH in his list!

Off for our review consultation later this afternoon.  Hoping that we'll come away with something positive.

Love Miela xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all well I guess I am a fully fledged hh girl now....having had my first consult with Mr Trew

He was very nice and informative but I am feeling a bit low at the moment.

It seems that the fact that I had a missed miscarriage (rather than natural) and had to have an erpc, with the fact that I bled for nearly 3 weeks after, with the fact that I now have better af's, with the fact that I already have a possible issue with tubal blockage may be a problem.

Today I had the blood test and a scan.  Scan showed a small cyst which the sonographer hopes will go on its own....I have to go in for an HSG and they cant fit me in until my next period and I am only on day 7 of this cycle  .  This should indicate if I have any scarring in my womb or any fluid in my tubes which is what he is indicating may be a problem.  If it is a problem I will have to go in for surgery to try and rectify it before starting another cycle.  There was a lot to take in, he did indicate that I would probably be put back on an antagonist protocol if we can go for IVF again and a similar level of drugs to the cycle which resulted in the pgy (300iu Menopur).  Also that it would be another ICSI.  He sounded positive that I had got pg but cautious re the possible scarring.  I really dont know what to think tbh...I keep trying to remember if he was more positive than negative...lol.

I have had an HSG before and found it very painful.  Also I am worried that my next af will be late and I have to reschedule the HSG. Also worried that what I thought were good signs (less painful and heavy AFs are just indicating there could be a further problem).  However I really must be positive about the fact that Mr T has suggested the HSG and is doing investigations rather than jumping straight into another cycle where there is a possibility of a problem with implantation.  I did however want to start in Feb and now I know thats not gonna happen...!  Just hope we are given the go ahead for March.

Anyway thats me!

Hope to be posting more positively soon!!

Jo


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Miss TC, I c your having treatment @ the Hammersmith Hopsital, I am too.  How is it going for you?  I'm new on here x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
jo, so sorry you have to go through all this. But Dr Trew seems to know his stuff , and you are beeing looked after by him so it can only get better from here as if there is a prob ( not necessarely) with the test, he knows what to do to address it and then you have the best chance to try treatment again. I know it is frustrating to wait more and annoying to have surgery but I am sending you lots of    and   

Hi Miela,I saw panorama and to be honest thought that the program was not good. it was badly structured showing only bits and pieces of info and conversation so it did not make sense. then after 30 mns, finished. I did not like the 6 doctors talking, the journalist did not have a clue, and I still don't know more about the argc. 
I would still consider the ARGc as an option if this coming treatment fails but would need more info , after seeing the program. Looks like the second clinic where the licence is not yet renewed is more a problem of admin and understanding on what should be on licence than a medical problem.
Anyway, the argc now has a website showing the interview in its integrality , and it makes more sense and does not send such a bad message at all. 
what they did at Panorama yesterday was to edit some parts , and without the context it sounded weird and confusing. I think it is easier to form an opinion after watching the entire interview. 
I am still very confused about the NK cells issue and the way to treat the problem and still question the safety of all those drugs but , the Lister uses them and maybe Care? and in the states they use it much more, so this doc at Argc is not on his own. As for that dr Winston, never met him but don't like him. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81767.new#new


----------

